# Tradimento ... vendetta ... e poi



## pablo66 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.

Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...

Il rapporto andava così male che le avevo comunicato che me ne sarei andato e lei disperata mi ha supplicato di rimanere. Rimasi ad una condizione, che avremmo dovuto iniziare un percorso di psicoterapia e così facemmo.

Fino ad allora mi fidavo ciecamente di questa ragazza!

Lo psicologo durante il mio percorso terapeutico decide di farmi l'ipnosi ... e io ... io dopo 2 settimane di terapia sogno per la prima volta che mi tradisce!

Da allora inizio a chiederle se c'è un altro uomo, ma non mi fido delle sue risposte negative ...

Finchè decido di iniziare a controllarla... e dopo tre mesi di negazione assoluta la becco e quando le sputo in faccia la verità lei ha la faccia tosta di continuare a negare ma poi confessa che era una relazione appena iniziata e poi da qualche mese arriviamo a qualche anno ...

I motivi... le solite palle tu mi trattavi male... e io avevo bisogno di coccole e dolcezze...

Sembrerebbe iniziata dopo l'arrivo di mio figlio ma fatico a crederci e quindi faccio fare degli esami a mio figlio per verificarne la paternità. 

Durante la sua relazione che ha ammesso aver avuto senza usare precauzioni ha allettato tranquillamente il mio bambino e ha avuto rapporti con me, tra noi il sesso non è mai stato un problema anzi ...

Se si fosse beccata qualche malattia ???

Ero totalmente lacerato tra l'idea di lasciarla e perdere anche il mio bambino e quella di restare, in continuo conflitto tra odio e amore... restare o andarmene ...

Ho deciso di andarmene ma di farla pagare a lei e a quel bastardo e quindi ho cercato di capire chi fosse la moglie e ho fatto di tutto per conoscerla...

Siccome sono un bel tipo, sono riuscito a conoscerla, mi ha confessato che loro hanno avuto una figlia e poi non hanno avuto più rapporti vivevano sotto lo stesso tetto solo per lei.

Abbiamo iniziato una relazione, lei donna interessante e anche un bel tipo che sarebbe stata disposta a lasciarlo per me ...

L'abbiamo fatto anche nel loro letto di casa ...

Poi quando ho razionalizzato che la mia era solo rabbia e voglia di vendetta le ho parlato molto francamente, non volevo che lei soffrisse per causa mia e abbiamo chiuso la relazione.

Nel frattempo Sara faceva di tutto per riuscire a riportarmi a casa era dolcissima e piena di premure ...

Dopo un pò di tempo sono ritornato a casa abbiamo deciso di avere un nuovo bambino e di ricominciare e così abbiamo fatto.

Sono arrivati altri bambini e siamo riusciti per un periodo ad essere una famiglia quasi felice. Il pensiero ogni tanto tornava al tradimento...

Adesso però io non riesco a fare a meno di pensare a quello che è successo e non riesco a credere a quello che mi ha raccontato sull'accaduto e a fidarmi di lei.

Mi ferisce pensare che possa aver provato passione sessuale con un altro uomo!

E se ci fossero state anche altre storie???

Questo rende tutto più difficile anche il semplice trascorrere del giorno diventa più difficile soprattutto quando sono senza di lei ...

Sono indeciso se far saltare tutto e quindi andarmene o se restare cercando di non pensare a quanto accaduto ...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...


Prova a farci altri figli....
Mah


----------



## Simy (24 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...


Magari se fate un altro figlio lo capisci.... 

:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2013)

Lei lo sa che tu hai tradito lei, scopandoti la moglie dell'ex amante,  e tutto il circo?


----------



## Innominata (24 Febbraio 2013)

Certo un po' d'amore in questo caso aiuterebbe a chiarire un po' le cose...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente meglio lei che si é scopata uno che le piaceva che tu che scopi per vendetta una donna solo perché é la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie.
E poi torni e ci fai altri figli......
Senza parole


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2013)

Perché sei tornato 
se già eri andato?

e poi perché il fatto che allattava mentre aveva un'altro 
ti ha lasciato un segno!


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente meglio lei che si é scopata uno che le piaceva che tu che scopi per vendetta una donna solo perché é la moglie dell'amante di tua moglie.
> E poi torni e ci fai altri figli......
> Senza parole


Ma meglio lui senza dubbio,lui era incacchiato ed ha sbagliato, lei è stata solo una troia estrema , ma tutte le traditrici nom per vendetta sono troie


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma meglio lui senza dubbio,lui era incacchiato ed ha sbagliato, lei è stata solo una troia estrema , ma tutte le traditrici nom per vendetta sono troie


Prendo atto 
È strano ormai riesci solo a farmi sorridere


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Sono indeciso se far saltare tutto e quindi andarmene o se restare cercando di non pensare a quanto accaduto ...



Ciao Pablo!

Tu sei un individio con la megistrale capacità di rafforzare i legami tra le persone!
E non lo dico perchè tu abbia figliato con la loctite(R) penzando che partorisse dell'attak (TM),m soprattutto perchè ti sei fiondato nel letto lasciato vuoto dall'uomo che si prendeva tua moglie!
Ora, se tu avessi fatto qualche foglio anche con lei, non più di due o tre, perchè sai che c'è crisi, avresti gettato copiose cazzuolate di cemento fra i mebri di questa famiglia amabilmente allargata!
Ah, se solo anche maschi con maschi e femmine con femmine potessero figliare!
Sarebbe una panspermia così bella ed appagante da rendere voi dei nuovi profeti dell'amore in terra!
Fra qualche anno, potreste incrociarvi, tu e l'altro maschietto, con le rispettive figlie non consanguinee maggiorenni, rafforzando in tal modo la vostra discendenza genetica; lo stesso potrebbero fare le mogli ancora fertili coi maschietti diciottenni!
Ed avreste posto le basi di matrimoni fra consanguinei che porterebbero ad una lunga e sana, soprattutto sana, discendenza!
L'idea poi della coppia come formata da due soli individui (magari anche di sesso diverso: che orrore!) è talmente antiquata che armai farebbe ridere anche gli indios dell'amazzonia che twittano coi boscimani del kalahari!
L'ammucchiata è il fine ultino dell'istituzione mota come matrimonio, e lo ius naturae lo sta velocemente riconoscendo, un lebensborn in cui le creature più liberali si denudano e s'avvinazzano per copulare senza freni, come animali sensa riguardo al sesso ed alla consanguineità, cioè come persone civili ed evolute.
In tal senso, non dovresti nè lasciare la tua mogliera palpeggiata dall'altro, nè smettere di bananare la di lui moglie!
Considera che i vostri figli potrebbero anche passarsi l'un l'altro vestiti e libri di scuola: sai che risparmio!

Ciao!


----------



## Eretteo (24 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> ...........................................................................................
> 
> Sono indeciso se far saltare tutto e quindi andarmene o se restare cercando di non pensare a quanto accaduto ...


Devo ammetere che sei stato davvero creativo,anche se l'idea non e' troppo originale e ripresa da certi filmetti anni '70 di produzione nostrana con attori senza troppe pretese e regia ancor meno.....ma e' bella quest'idea di riempire gli spazi vuoti,un po' come certi giochini a tessere numerate con solo uno spazio vuoto,che andavano di moda qualche decennio fa......roba che oggi certi cervelli vaporizzerebbero solo al pensiero di mettersi li' a risolvere cose talmente astruse.....ed invece tu sei stato un grande,ti sei immedesimato nel componente falliforme del Tetris ® e sei lesto e tosto andato a colmare la falla creatasi in altrui talamo,come l'alieno aveva colmato quella nel tuo.
Ed e' un pensiero veramente avanzato ed equosolidale,ce ne fossero di ominidi avanzati come voi che si scambiano vicendevolmente favori,la razza umana farebbe 3 salti in avanti e lo stato si risanerebbe in un battibaleno;il meccanico ti aggiusta la macchina e tu gli sistemi il  lavandino,il contadino ti da' i cetrioli e tu gli fai ripetizione di algebra,l'omino dei pozzi neri ti spurga la fogna e tu in cambio gli cambi le ruote alla macchina,il benzinaio fa il pieno a tua moglie e lei in cambio si fa riempire il culo,il paradiso terrestre.
E magari qualcuno dei precedenti scambi succede gia'!
Ma come sempre accade,le nuove teorie tanto rivoluzionarie quanto semplici e geniali,saranno avversate con ogni mezzo dai bacchettoni retrogradi assisi in cattedra nella loro torre d'avorio......prima rideranno forte,poi si trincereranno dietro ad un silenzio di tomba,e poi dopo 700 anni diranno che la nuova teoria la sapevan gia' tutti,e non e' una novita'.
Ahi,povera scienza,in che mani sei finita!
Ma i luminari come te non devono scoraggiarsi,insisti e pompa,prima o poi dovranno dartela vinta quei cavernicoli.
Che adesso quando scoprono di essere becchi si sentono uomini ed intelligenti se riescono a menare chi gli ha scopato la moglie.
E alla moglie comprano rose rosse a san valentino.
Eh si.....


----------



## pablo66 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lei lo sa che tu hai tradito lei, scopandoti la moglie dell'ex amante,  e tutto il circo?



Io ero fuori casa ed ero arrabbiato e deluso e l'idea di farlo nel letto in cui lui avrebbe dormito la sera dopo (loro sono sempre rimasti insieme x salvare le apparenze) era un modo per fargliela pagare.


----------



## pablo66 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Certo un po' d'amore in questo caso aiuterebbe a chiarire un po' le cose...



Passata la rabbia ho provato a metterci amore perché penso che la visione umana debba tendere al positivo, ed è per questo che ho deciso di farci altri figli ....

ma ti garantisco che è dura quando la vedo scherzare e ridere con un altro uomo, qui leggo messaggi dubbi nella sua mail, desidero e voglio fidarsi x' non potrei accettare un altro tradimento ma la paura di poter soffrire ancora c'è!

in alcuni momenti è talmente palpabile che vorrei andarmene causando grande sofferenza a tutti!


----------



## pablo66 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Devo ammetere che sei stato davvero creativo,anche se l'idea non e' troppo originale e ripresa da certi filmetti anni '70 di produzione nostrana con attori senza troppe pretese e regia ancor meno.....ma e' bella quest'idea di riempire gli spazi vuoti,un po' come certi giochini a tessere numerate con solo uno spazio vuoto,che andavano di moda qualche decennio fa......roba che oggi certi cervelli vaporizzerebbero solo al pensiero di mettersi li' a risolvere cose talmente astruse.....ed invece tu sei stato un grande,ti sei immedesimato nel componente falliforme del Tetris ® e sei lesto e tosto andato a colmare la falla creatasi in altrui talamo,come l'alieno aveva colmato quella nel tuo.
> Ed e' un pensiero veramente avanzato ed equosolidale,ce ne fossero di ominidi avanzati come voi che si scambiano vicendevolmente favori,la razza umana farebbe 3 salti in avanti e lo stato si risanerebbe in un battibaleno;il meccanico ti aggiusta la macchina e tu gli sistemi il  lavandino,il contadino ti da' i cetrioli e tu gli fai ripetizione di algebra,l'omino dei pozzi neri ti spurga la fogna e tu in cambio gli cambi le ruote alla macchina,il benzinaio fa il pieno a tua moglie e lei in cambio si fa riempire il culo,il paradiso terrestre.
> E magari qualcuno dei precedenti scambi succede gia'!
> Ma come sempre accade,le nuove teorie tanto rivoluzionarie quanto semplici e geniali,saranno avversate con ogni mezzo dai bacchettoni retrogradi assisi in cattedra nella loro torre d'avorio......prima rideranno forte,poi si trincereranno dietro ad un silenzio di tomba,e poi dopo 700 anni diranno che la nuova teoria la sapevan gia' tutti,e non e' una novita'.
> ...


Grazie considero la tua risposta una pacca sulla spalla! 
Nell'ottima evoluta delle cose tutto quello che fai torna nella vita, l'idea di farlo sentire un po' cornuto mi sembrava interessante, in alternativa avrei dovuto riempirlo di botte, visto la mia forma fisica sarebbe stato troppo pericoloso!
Anche se ti confesso che ancora qualche volta penso di farlo.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2013)

...io invece caro Pablito,
trovo molto interessante la vendetta sessuale che hai attuato e 
non nego che leggendoti un leggero sorrisetto si è stampato sulla mia faccia.

In fondo che male fà?
tra tutte le vendette, se mai dovessi attuarne, aspirate, 
sognate, fantasticate e mai messe in prova, questa mi sembra la migliore,
scanzonata, frivola, vuota e senza senso:
appunto, come deve essere una vendetta.

La vendetta ci sta tutta, ma lui lo ha saputo che hai scopato la moglie troia nel suo letto?
Devi farglielo sapere, altrimenti è una soddisfazione solo a metà.
mi raccomando sbrigati.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma meglio lui senza dubbio,lui era incacchiato ed ha sbagliato, lei è stata solo una troia estrema , ma tutte le traditrici nom per vendetta sono troie


cuoto
incredibile ma cuoto...
del resto l'altra moglie poteva anche non starci no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Pablo!
> 
> Tu sei un individio con la megistrale capacità di rafforzare i legami tra le persone!
> E non lo dico perchè tu abbia figliato con la loctite(R) penzando che partorisse dell'attak (TM),m soprattutto perchè ti sei fiondato nel letto lasciato vuoto dall'uomo che si prendeva tua moglie!
> ...


Ma magari poi chiariscono tutto in una pizzeria e poi vuolà tutti e quattro al Kristalllllllllllllllllll....
Perdinci...e che sarà mai?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Grazie considero la tua risposta una pacca sulla spalla!
> Nell'ottima evoluta delle cose tutto quello che fai torna nella vita, l'idea di farlo sentire un po' cornuto mi sembrava interessante, in alternativa avrei dovuto riempirlo di botte, visto la mia forma fisica sarebbe stato troppo pericoloso!
> Anche se ti confesso che ancora qualche volta penso di farlo.


Ma dimmi una cosa che sono curioso
cioè tu sei andato da lei e le hai detto che suo marito scopa con tua moglie e paffete
ne è nato un amplesso lussurioso?

Quindi anche lei ci è stata alla grande no?

E magari questa è la vera ricetta giusta per risolvere i dolori da corna eh?

Ipotizzo no?

Ma non puoi menarlo adesso...no?
Ritieniti soddisfatto no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io invece caro Pablito,
> trovo molto interessante la vendetta sessuale che hai attuato e
> non nego che leggendoti un leggero sorrisetto si è stampato sulla mia faccia.
> 
> ...


cuoto
ma per dirglielo al marito insomma io lo farei dire alla moglie no?
Sai che botta?
Sai carino il marito di quella che ti scopavi alle mie spalle?
Mi ha fatto di quei servizi che non ti dico...

Sai come si dice caro?
Chi le mette
se le prende no?

E con la benediozion del conte perdinci!


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari poi chiariscono tutto in una pizzeria e poi vuolà tutti e quattro al Kristalllllllllllllllllll....
> Perdinci...e che sarà mai?


Ma buon Conte, lo scambismo è out come gli stivali da mandriano viola e i borsalini rivestiti in pelle di coccodrillo!
E' una pratica tanto politicamente scorretta quanto negare la patenete di guida a cavalli e inegulaitaria all apri della servitù della gleba e della depilazione ingunale!
Il prestito non è altro che la momentanea alienazione da sè di qualche oggetto che si possiede per farne fruire qualcuno e senza, per questo, perderne la proprietà.
In tali termini lo scambismo è umiliante sia per il padrone che per il posseduto, il quale, considerato alla stregua di oggetto viene sminuito in sè, nella propria intima natura.
Infatti egli, è e resta una persona umana, con un valore infinitamente superiore all'oggetto meramente materiale!
Quindi egli non è "cosa possaduta", ma schiavo!
Una carica degna dunque, che riempie il petto d'orgoglio al partner ed il portafoglio al padrone.
Almeno finchè la magnanimità del suddetto non ne faccia un liberto in qualche kibbutz, in cui vige l'amore libero!
Togliendo in tal modo obblighi seciali e prurigginosità, si perverrà alla vera libertà!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma buon Conte, lo scambismo è out come gli stivali da mandriano viola e i borsalini rivestiti in pelle di coccodrillo!
> E' una pratica tanto politicamente scorretta quanto negare la patenete di guida a cavalli e inegulaitaria all apri della servitù della gleba e della depilazione ingunale!
> Il prestito non è altro che la momentanea alienazione da sè di qualche oggetto che si possiede per farne fruire qualcuno e senza, per questo, perderne la proprietà.
> In tali termini lo scambismo è umiliante sia per il padrone che per il posseduto, il quale, considerato alla stregua di oggetto viene sminuito in sè, nella propria intima natura.
> ...


Ma quale scambismo io lì vedevo il velo di maja squarciato no?
Sesso a 4 ora a casa di uno e ora a casa di un altro no?

Così possono dire di loro stessi al pari del mitico fumetto

Corna Vissute!

Viviamoci!


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale scambismo io lì vedevo il velo di maja squarciato no?
> Sesso a 4 ora a casa di uno e ora a casa di un altro no?
> 
> Così possono dire di loro stessi al pari del mitico fumetto
> ...


Conte, la tua idea dell'amore sta alla morale comune, come Toulouse-Lautrec sta ad Andrea del Sarto.
Mentre tutti gli altri stanno ancora dipingendo mammuth dentro alle loro caverne...


----------



## Eretteo (24 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Grazie considero la tua risposta una pacca sulla spalla!
> Nell'ottima evoluta delle cose tutto quello che fai torna nella vita, l'idea di farlo sentire un po' cornuto mi sembrava interessante, in alternativa avrei dovuto riempirlo di botte, visto la mia forma fisica sarebbe stato troppo pericoloso!
> Anche se ti confesso che ancora qualche volta penso di farlo.


Ma va la',che cazzo te ne frega di star li' a perdere tempo e consumare inutilmente energie picchiandolo?
Ti spariscono forse le corna?
E se tua moglie si prendeve due cetrioli cosa facevi?
Li affettavi incazzato e li trangugiavi nell'insalata?
O scendevi a picchiare il fruttivendolo?
Se sei stato becco c'e' una responsabile,tua moglie.
Quindi l'homo erectus dovrebbe gonfiare di botte quella.
Perche' non ci risulta sia stata costretta,o no?
E invece l'homo sapiens evoluto trova altri modi molto piu dilettevoli di consumare le energie.
Come ciularsi la moglie di quell'altro.
Perche' tanto,se per le donne la fregna non e' altro che un buco da riempire,e chissenefrega chi lo fa,perche' per te dovrebbe avere piu'  valore?
Ciulati quelle che ti  capitano a tiro.
Cosi' tua  moglie vedra' che la consideri per quello che vale.
E per quello che vale,magari tornera' anche sui suoi passi con cilicio e capo incinerato.
Vai tranquillo,come dice il saggio "Tega dura,mai paura!"


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma va la',che cazzo te ne frega di star li' a perdere tempo e consumare inutilmente energie picchiandolo?
> Ti spariscono forse le corna?
> E se tua moglie si prendeve due cetrioli cosa facevi?
> Li affettavi incazzato e li trangugiavi nell'insalata?
> ...


quello che non avete mai capito del tradimento, sia del vostro, che di quello degli altri...
una componente, una sensazione... atavica, lontana,  preistoica se volete.

 quando L'altro, diventa una sfida.


----------



## pablo66 (24 Febbraio 2013)

:up:





Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma va la',che cazzo te ne frega di star li' a perdere tempo e consumare inutilmente energie picchiandolo?
> Ti spariscono forse le corna?
> E se tua moglie si prendeve due cetrioli cosa facevi?
> Li affettavi incazzato e li trangugiavi nell'insalata?
> ...



che dire ... Sei un riferimento!
Grazie :up:


----------



## viola di mare (24 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...





che dire: chi reagisce ad un tradimento con dolore e chi con piacere...
mah...
basita...


----------



## celafarò (24 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Conte, la tua idea dell'amore sta alla morale comune, *come Toulouse-Lautrec sta ad Andrea del Sarto.*
> Mentre tutti gli altri stanno ancora dipingendo mammuth dentro alle loro caverne...


Eclettico,anche un estimatore d'arte!!:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...


Continua a fare "nuovi" bambini. Dimentica il passato, e quando torna la voglia di andare via, ricordati che non sei meglio. Ti sei vendicato, e questo ti dovrebbe in teoria bastare per la riconquista del tuo onore, ma in realtà hai fallito nel tuo obiettivo e ovunque vai, ti perseguiterà questo senso di impotenza mentale. Quindi è meglio che accontenti con quel che hai e che scopri la disinvolta gioia di avere figli che ti amano e una moglie che crede tanto in te da continuare a scarificarsi per crescerli. Cerca di essere più presente, la vita non è solo fatta di una scopata continua


----------



## geko (24 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io invece caro Pablito,
> trovo molto interessante la vendetta sessuale che hai attuato e
> non nego che leggendoti un leggero sorrisetto si è stampato sulla mia faccia.
> 
> ...


Certo e, visto che c'è, che faccia un figlio pure con lei.

Minchia Spider, proprio non ce la fai. Ma fattela pure tu na scopata vendicativa di sto genere, così finalmente pareggi i conti e magari dopo tutti questi anni è la volta buona che cambi prospettiva.


----------



## celafarò (24 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Continua a fare "nuovi" bambini. Dimentica il passato, e quando torna la voglia di andare via, ricordati che non sei meglio. *Ti sei vendicato, e questo ti dovrebbe in teoria bastare per la riconquista del tuo onore, *ma in realtà hai fallito nel tuo obiettivo e ovunque vai, ti perseguiterà questo senso di impotenza mentale. Quindi è meglio che accontenti con quel che hai e che scopri la disinvolta gioia di avere figli che ti amano e una moglie che crede tanto in te da continuare a scarificarsi per crescerli. Cerca di essere più presente, la vita non è solo fatta di una scopata continua


Non credevo che scendere al livello del traditore servisse a riconquistare l'onore!!


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Certo e, visto che c'è, che faccia un figlio pure con lei.
> 
> Minchia Spider, proprio non ce la fai. Ma fattela pure tu na scopata vendicativa di sto genere, così finalmente pareggi i conti e magari dopo tutti questi anni è la volta buona che cambi prospettiva.


Gekino, fratellone, t'aspettavo...
pure tu non riesci proprio.
 cosa c'è? hai paura?
paura che qualcuno posso vendicarsi di te?
tranquillo, dormi tranquillo, è passato tanto tempo, oramai.
chi ti viene a cercare?
neanche lei ti cerca più.

Allora,
 le botte no, 
bruciargli la macchina no, 
pensare che c'entri qualcosa no,
odiarlo no, 
perseguitarlo no,

scoparsi la moglie, almeno quello si.


p.s. hai paura che si scopino tua moglie?


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Non credevo che scendere al livello del traditore servisse a riconquistare l'onore!!


 basta, avanza e riesci a dare pure il resto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Non credevo che scendere al livello del traditore servisse a riconquistare l'onore!!


Infatti lo dicevo.


----------



## geko (24 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Gekino, fratellone, t'aspettavo...
> pure tu non riesci proprio.
> cosa c'è? hai paura?
> paura che qualcuno posso vendicarsi di te?
> ...



:scared::scared::scared: 
Nooooo, la moglie noooo. Ti prego, prendimi tutte quelle che vuoi ma la moglie noooo!!!

Però... Ora che ci penso... Non è la mia!  


ps: anch'io TVB (che non sta per 'ti voglio bruciare'), fratellone.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> che dire ... Sei un riferimento!
> Grazie :up:


Troppo buono,e' che non sopporto questi pazzi tempi moderni in cui si cerca di dare ad un sasso il valore di un diamante da 7.000 carati;ai tempi dei Roma antica andavi a pranzo alla taverna,e due sesterzi ti davano una bella focacciona con le olive,ed una brocca di rosso Falerno.
E se la cameriera era proprio bona e volevi ciulartela,erano altri due sesterzi,niente di piu',niente di meno.
Oggi c'e' chi darebbe stime degne di un incunabolo del 1499 di Manuzio,o di un manoscritto originale di Leonardo,per un qualcosa che ti puo' dare la stessa soddisfazione di una bistecca infilata nel termosifone senza darti alcuna garanzia di igienicita',anzi,con la pressoche' assoluta certezza che le colture presenti nell'antro te le becchi tutte,e poi son cavolacci tuoi.
Quindi va bene prendere un usato a scatola chiusa,e senza star troppo a sottilizzare su tutti i km di cazzi che avranno cancellato in concessionaria.
Pero',dal momento che non c'e' garanzia,il prezzo lo tiriamo giu',ed anche per bene.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quello che non avete mai capito del tradimento, sia del vostro, che di quello degli altri...
> una componente, una sensazione... atavica, lontana,  preistoica se volete.
> 
> quando L'altro, diventa una sfida.


L'altro difenta una sfida?
Ma de che?!?
Se una vuol stare con te?Bene!
Se non vuole piu' stare con te e decide d'andare a rompere il cazzo a qualcun altro?Ancora meglio!
Fuori dai maroni e sotto un'altra,con 20 anni e 20 chili di cellulite in meno.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Troppo buono,e' che non sopporto questi pazzi tempi moderni in cui si cerca di dare ad un sasso il valore di un diamante da 7.000 carati;ai tempi dei Roma antica andavi a pranzo alla taverna,e due sesterzi ti davano una bella focacciona con le olive,ed una brocca di rosso Falerno.
> E se la cameriera era proprio bona e volevi ciulartela,erano altri due sesterzi,niente di piu',niente di meno.
> Oggi c'e' chi darebbe stime degne di un incunabolo del 1499 di Manuzio,o di un manoscritto originale di Leonardo,per un qualcosa che ti puo' dare la stessa soddisfazione di una bistecca infilata nel termosifone senza darti alcuna garanzia di igienicita',anzi,con la pressoche' assoluta certezza che le colture presenti nell'antro te le becchi tutte,e poi son cavolacci tuoi.
> Quindi va bene prendere un usato a scatola chiusa,e senza star troppo a sottilizzare su tutti i km di cazzi che avranno cancellato in concessionaria.
> Pero',dal momento che non c'e' garanzia,il prezzo lo tiriamo giu',ed anche per bene.



secondo me una moglie cosi vale fino la limite della pensione... 60 anni, o giù di 
naturalmente riempendola di corna, poi se ancora reggi tiri fino alla vecchiaia insieme
oppure grana permettendodo la liquidi,  al posto di una bella badante dagli occhi di ghiaccio:


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'altro difenta una sfida?
> Ma de che?!?
> Se una vuol stare con te?Bene!
> Se non vuole piu' stare con te e decide d'andare a rompere il cazzo a qualcun altro?Ancora meglio!
> Fuori dai maroni e sotto un'altra,con 20 anni e 20 chili di cellulite in meno.


l'impressione dell'altro rimane, anche se liquidi tutto con un calcio in culo.
 qualunque scelta fai resta questa idea.
perchè un'altro.
non riguarda più lei


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:
> Nooooo, la moglie noooo. Ti prego, prendimi tutte quelle che vuoi ma la moglie noooo!!!
> 
> Però... Ora che ci penso... Non è la mia!
> ...


io di più|!!!!!!!

TVTTB.

la forza sia con te...


----------



## Eretteo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> secondo me una moglie cosi vale fino la limite della pensione... 60 anni, o giù di
> naturalmente riempendola di corna, poi se ancora reggi tiri fino alla vecchiaia insieme
> oppure grana permettendodo la liquidi,  al posto di una bella badante dagli occhi di ghiaccio:


Tutto cio' che riguarda l'importazione di qualita' da nord e da est,non puo' che trovare la mia incondizionata approvazione.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'impressione dell'altro rimane, anche se liquidi tutto con un calcio in culo.
> qualunque scelta fai resta questa idea.
> perchè un'altro.
> non riguarda più lei


Eh no,e' lei che non riguarda piu' te.
Molto meglio  come prospettiva.


----------



## Spider (24 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tutto cio' che riguarda l'importazione di qualita' da nord e da est,non puo' che trovare la mia incondizionata approvazione.


esterofilo.
bada che il MADE IN ITALY ha bisogno d'approvazione.
che ne dici di una bella ciociara?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> esterofilo.
> Non direi,sono intimamente convinto che la produzione autarchica e' la migliore del mondo;e' che da noi manca un disciplinare che venga fatto rispettare rigidamente.
> Troppe  leggi e nessuna applicata.
> Invece ne servono poche ed applicate alla lettera.
> ...


Personalmente non ne ho mai provata una.
Credo che ovunque ci siano delle belle gnocche,cosi' come degli orrendi scrondi.
Basta cercare con pazienza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Troppo buono,e' che non sopporto questi pazzi tempi moderni in cui si cerca di dare ad un sasso il valore di un diamante da 7.000 carati;ai tempi dei Roma antica andavi a pranzo alla taverna,e due sesterzi ti davano una bella focacciona con le olive,ed una brocca di rosso Falerno.
> E se la cameriera era proprio bona e volevi ciulartela,erano altri due sesterzi,niente di piu',niente di meno.
> Oggi c'e' chi darebbe stime degne di un incunabolo del 1499 di Manuzio,o di un manoscritto originale di Leonardo,per un qualcosa che ti puo' dare la stessa soddisfazione di una bistecca infilata nel termosifone senza darti alcuna garanzia di igienicita',anzi,con la pressoche' assoluta certezza che le colture presenti nell'antro te le becchi tutte,e poi son cavolacci tuoi.
> Quindi va bene prendere un usato a scatola chiusa,e senza star troppo a sottilizzare su tutti i km di cazzi che avranno cancellato in concessionaria.
> Pero',dal momento che non c'e' garanzia,il prezzo lo tiriamo giu',ed anche per bene.


Vale anche al contrario vero? 
Anche per tutti i chilometri di fiche che avranno cancellato in concessionaria, intendo.


----------



## tommy (24 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma meglio lui senza dubbio,lui era incacchiato ed ha sbagliato, lei è stata solo una troia estrema , ma tutte le traditrici nom per vendetta sono troie


ah sei tornato.. sai ti ho cercato tempo fa.. tu ed eretteo andate diretti al punto senza se e ma..

La storia comunque ha una vendetta originale e sempre più prende piede anche nella mia mente. Ma a oltre 700km di distanza, riuscirà il nostro eroe nella sua impresa? Prima devo godere della disfatta della mia ex, poi raggiunta l'umiliazione, ci sarà. Forse.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Io ero fuori casa ed ero arrabbiato e deluso e l'idea di farlo nel letto in cui lui avrebbe dormito la sera dopo (loro sono sempre rimasti insieme x salvare le apparenze) era un modo per fargliela pagare.


si, ok.  ho capito che eri in botta estrema e posso capirlo.
Ma la domanda è:
lei lo sa che tu l'hai tradita?


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vale anche al contrario vero?
> Anche per tutti i chilometri di fiche che avranno cancellato in concessionaria, intendo.


e soprattutto da cui ci si può prendere qualsiasi cosa.



paura


----------



## pablo66 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ok.  ho capito che eri in botta estrema e posso capirlo.
> Ma la domanda è:
> lei lo sa che tu l'hai tradita?


Ci ho pensato un po' prima di diglielo ma poi glielo ho detto senza tralasciare il fatto che siamo stati anche nel loro letto ... e che era disposta a lasciarlo per me se solo avessi voluto. Pensa che situazione avrei avuto la possibilità di stare con sua figlia più di quanto ci sarebbe stato lui ... se si fossero separati per causa mia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato un po' prima di diglielo ma poi glielo ho detto senza tralasciare il fatto che siamo stati anche nel loro letto ... e che era disposta a lasciarlo per me se solo avessi voluto. Pensa che situazione avrei avuto la possibilità di stare con sua figlia più di quanto ci sarebbe stato lui ... se si fossero separati per causa mia.


Oltre che con lei e noi ne hai parlato con altri?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...



Piccola premessa: non credo ad una parola che hai scritto. Detto questo, rimane quello che ho pensato io ed ho scritto, quindi non te la prendere e continuiamo il 3D come se io non avessi scritto. Tutti quelli che ci credono o non ci credono, sono fatto loro.

E voglio dare comunque il mio contributo alla storia. Bene, dire che sono disgustato è dire nulla. Dire che le risposte lette mi stanno tutte bene, idem. Dire che, in una ipotetica tua storia vera, andare a sbattersi la testa al muro è come dire andiamoci a prendere un caffè, perchè tra colpi di scena reali e colpi di scena sempre reali  il tutto diventa normale no? sempre reale è! quindi che cambia? 

Se io mi imposto la vita su una strada dove pestare la merda, rientra nella normalità, che merda sia.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato un po' prima di diglielo ma poi glielo ho detto senza tralasciare il fatto che siamo stati anche nel loro letto ... e che era disposta a lasciarlo per me se solo avessi voluto. Pensa che situazione avrei avuto la possibilità di stare con sua figlia più di quanto ci sarebbe stato lui ... se si fossero separati per causa mia.


Parli di quella figlia e di quella donna come fossero degli oggetti..
Come Ultimo spero sia una storia inventata perché se così non fosse al tuo posto mi vergognerei...


----------



## viola di mare (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Piccola premessa: non credo ad una parola che hai scritto. Detto questo, rimane quello che ho pensato io ed ho scritto, quindi non te la prendere e continuiamo il 3D come se io non avessi scritto. Tutti quelli che ci credono o non ci credono, sono fatto loro.
> 
> E voglio dare comunque il mio contributo alla storia. Bene, dire che sono disgustato è dire nulla. Dire che le risposte lette mi stanno tutte bene, idem. Dire che, in una ipotetica tua storia vera, andare a sbattersi la testa al muro è come dire andiamoci a prendere un caffè, perchè tra colpi di scena reali e colpi di scena sempre reali  il tutto diventa normale no? sempre reale è! quindi che cambia?
> 
> Se io mi imposto la vita su una strada dove pestare la merda, rientra nella normalità, che merda sia.



:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## viola di mare (25 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parli di quella figlia e di quella donna come fossero degli oggetti..
> Come Ultimo spero sia una storia inventata perché se così non fosse al tuo posto mi vergognerei...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Piccola premessa: non credo ad una parola che hai scritto. Detto questo, rimane quello che ho pensato io ed ho scritto, quindi non te la prendere e continuiamo il 3D come se io non avessi scritto. Tutti quelli che ci credono o non ci credono, sono fatto loro.
> 
> E voglio dare comunque il mio contributo alla storia. Bene, dire che sono disgustato è dire nulla. Dire che le risposte lette mi stanno tutte bene, idem. Dire che, in una ipotetica tua storia vera, andare a sbattersi la testa al muro è come dire andiamoci a prendere un caffè, perchè tra colpi di scena reali e colpi di scena sempre reali  il tutto diventa normale no? sempre reale è! quindi che cambia?
> 
> Se io mi imposto la vita su una strada dove pestare la merda, rientra nella normalità, che merda sia.





farfalla ha detto:


> Parli di quella figlia e di quella donna come fossero degli oggetti..
> Come Ultimo spero sia una storia inventata perché se così non fosse al tuo posto mi vergognerei...





viola di mare ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:



ecco, per fortuna che l'avete detto voi in modo gentile


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, per fortuna che l'avete detto voi in modo gentile



Chiaruzza bedda! ( permettimi questa confidenza pliss) sono in fase noia mortale,è per questo che le domando gentile signora di giorni forumistici, lei, in maniera incazzosa come lo avrebbe scritto.:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, per fortuna che l'avete detto voi in modo gentile


si in effetti il primo istinto non è che fosse proprio gentile...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiaruzza bedda! ( permettimi questa confidenza pliss) sono in fase noia mortale,è per questo che le domando gentile signora di giorni forumistici, lei, in maniera incazzosa come lo avrebbe scritto.:rotfl:



che i maschi come lui sono -malgrado tutto e malgrado io non voglia crederci-la conferma di tutto quello che pubblicano gli psicologi negli ultimi anni sull'argomento maschio ( e ce ne vuole che io approvi gli psicologi )

che persa la supremazia sessuale su una donna si riducono a merde squagliate, disposti ad affossare la dignità usando ( perchè sì, la parola giusta è usare) persino i figli pur di prevalere su questioni di una banalità impressionante


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> ah sei tornato.. sai ti ho cercato tempo fa.. tu ed eretteo andate diretti al punto senza se e ma..
> 
> La storia comunque ha una vendetta originale e sempre più prende piede anche nella mia mente. Ma a oltre 700km di distanza, riuscirà *il nostro eroe* nella sua impresa?* Prima devo godere della disfatta della mia ex, poi raggiunta l'umiliazione*, ci sarà. Forse.



ecco, un altro scienziato sveglione

:bleah::bleah::bleah:


che bel modo di cominciare il lunedì
quasi quasi preferirei leggere che Berlusconi ha vinto le elezioni


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che i maschi come lui sono -malgrado tutto e malgrado io non voglia crederci-la conferma di tutto quello che pubblicano gli psicologi negli ultimi anni sull'argomento maschio ( e ce ne vuole che io approvi gli psicologi )
> 
> che persa la supremazia sessuale su una donna si riducono a merde squagliate, disposti ad affossare la dignità usando ( perchè sì, la parola giusta è usare) persino i figli pur di prevalere su questioni di una banalità impressionante


:up::up::up::up::up::up:

Verissimo!! e tanto per pura voglia di aiutarti ad affondare il coltello, risultiamo talmente viscidi quando presi da chissà che cosa diciamo tra le lacrime, non volevo farlo, non ero  me stesso, "quello" non ero io, ero troppo arrabbiato.
Che si dessero una smossa ai neuroni questi tipetti, e lo facessero guardando in alto sputandosi in faccia, e facendosi curare, se non per loro almeno per quella poca stima che hanno chissà per chi o cosa.


----------



## Eretteo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vale anche al contrario vero?
> Anche per tutti i chilometri di fiche che avranno cancellato in concessionaria, intendo.


E' non senza gioia ed orgoglio che posso tornare a precisare qualche concetto cosi' malamente esposto nel di' di festa e peggio della micia frettolosa,saran stati i fastidi cagionati all'articolazione cagionevole per via del tempo marrano che muta in modo bislacco secondo leggi fuori controllo e con modi discutibili.
Come sempre le donne partono con diversi stadi di vantaggio,essendo naturalmente dotate da madre natura di capacita' ragionatoria soverchiante,dal momento che devono compensare la minor massa muscolare donata loro dal grande architetto;sarebbe in effetti molto meglio se nella nostra specie esistesse un dimorfismo sessuale come ad esempio capitava in certe specie di famosi sauropodi,con le femmine che erano piu' grandi e grosse dei maschi.
Ma questo non e' il punto,o almeno non per il momento.
Il fatto e' che non esiste un femmineo cerebro che sia come un altro,mentre agli uomini son riservati di diversi solo le impronte digitali e la puzza dell'uccello non lavato.
La donna e' a volte un po' come certi conducenti,che sia che abbiano sotto mano un caterpillar,sia che conducano un cinquantino da competizione,dopo 10 km hanno fuso tutto.
Altre invece sono in modalita' grizzly che si sfrega contro un albero per marcare il territorio;sentono puzza di altre fregnacce sul pistolino che stanno avidamente prosciugando,e quindi per rimarcare l'atto di proprieta' lo circoncidono con i molari finche' non rimane che il loro lezzo,che cancella cosi' i precedenti.
Altre operano in modalita' faraona;no,non intendo farmi lazzi del gentil sesso con paragoni avicoli da cortile,mi riferisco al fatto che ci sono baldraccazze che si beano della piramide di fregne che possono annusare sul tegumento momentaneamente in loro comodato d'uso,e vedono se' stesse come il piramidion in cima alla grande piramide,coi suoi bagliori d'oro che si potevano vedere nei tempi antichi a distanze notevoli nel candore accecante del bianco sottostante.
E quindi perche' disilluderle nelle loro manie da non plus ultra?


----------



## viola di mare (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che i maschi come lui sono -malgrado tutto e malgrado io non voglia crederci-la conferma di tutto quello che pubblicano gli psicologi negli ultimi anni sull'argomento maschio ( e ce ne vuole che io approvi gli psicologi )
> 
> che persa la supremazia sessuale su una donna si riducono a merde squagliate, disposti ad affossare la dignità usando ( perchè sì, la parola giusta è usare) persino i figli pur di prevalere su questioni di una banalità impressionante





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, un altro scienziato sveglione
> 
> :bleah::bleah::bleah:
> 
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> Verissimo!! e tanto per pura voglia di aiutarti ad affondare il coltello, risultiamo talmente viscidi quando presi da chissà che cosa diciamo tra le lacrime, non volevo farlo, non ero me stesso, "quello" non ero io, ero troppo arrabbiato.
> Che si dessero una smossa ai neuroni questi tipetti, e lo facessero guardando in alto sputandosi in faccia, e facendosi curare, se non per loro almeno per quella poca stima che hanno chissà per chi o cosa.




:bravooo:


----------



## Eretteo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e soprattutto da cui ci si può prendere qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> paura


Dopo i primi 100.000 km di rodaggio le canne dei cilindri sono nitrurate,non passa piu' niente.
Semmai sono quelle che smerigliano i pistoni,viva le reazioni di degradazione naturale!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Dopo i primi 100.000 km di rodaggio le canne dei cilindri sono nitrurate,non passa piu' niente.
> Semmai sono quelle che smerigliano i pistoni,viva le reazioni di degradazione naturale!



Ultimante il progresso ha fatto passi da gigante, e solo verso gli 80 mila km le "macchine" cominciano a dare il meglio di se in termini di prestazioni. Verso i 120 mila km danno il massimo, questo si differenzia per le diverse caratteristiche di, cilindrata etc etc.... In pratica come l'uomo, più in vecchia più diventa saggio. Per uomo non intendo l'uomo in generale, ma soltanto la donna. :carneval:

Per cultura generale, quello scritto sulle macchine corrisponde al vero. 

Ed anche il resto, solo che qua rimane tutto soggettivo e personale.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...


non ti fidi di lei...
non ti fidavi nemmeno prma..
e ci hai fatto dei figli?...
per ricominciare...?


non ho parole


----------



## pablo66 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Piccola premessa: non credo ad una parola che hai scritto. Detto questo, rimane quello che ho pensato io ed ho scritto, quindi non te la prendere e continuiamo il 3D come se io non avessi scritto. Tutti quelli che ci credono o non ci credono, sono fatto loro.
> 
> E voglio dare comunque il mio contributo alla storia. Bene, dire che sono disgustato è dire nulla. Dire che le risposte lette mi stanno tutte bene, idem. Dire che, in una ipotetica tua storia vera, andare a sbattersi la testa al muro è come dire andiamoci a prendere un caffè, perchè tra colpi di scena reali e colpi di scena sempre reali  il tutto diventa normale no? sempre reale è! quindi che cambia?
> 
> Se io mi imposto la vita su una strada dove pestare la merda, rientra nella normalità, che merda sia.



Libero di non crederci ma non di criticare. Continua nella tua strada ...


----------



## pablo66 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, un altro scienziato sveglione
> 
> :bleah::bleah::bleah:
> 
> ...


Penso che tu debba rileggenti la storia anche se rileggendola non riuscirai a capirla insisti e vedrai che alla fine forse capisci.


----------



## pablo66 (25 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parli di quella figlia e di quella donna come fossero degli oggetti..
> Come Ultimo spero sia una storia inventata perché se così non fosse al tuo posto mi vergognerei...


perché lui come si è comportato con la mia?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Libero di non crederci ma non di criticare. Continua nella tua strada ...


Libero di non crederci mi pare chiaro.

Di criticare non saprei, forse non è giusto giudicare, criticare direi che posso, sempre che tu mi permetta di farlo nel Tuo 3D, perchè usciti dal tuo 3D, critico a mio piacimento. 

Continuo per la mia strada, in questo caso nel forum.


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento per vendetta sia un'emerita minchiata...e fare figli per cercare di "sistemare" un rapporto una cazzata colossale


----------



## pablo66 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, per fortuna che l'avete detto voi in modo gentile



In questa storia se c'è qualcuno che deve vergognarsi è lui che sposato con una figlia va cercansi trombate all'esterno del rapporto coniugale! Se la storia tra loro era finita cosa stavano insieme a are? Per tradirla? Che schifo!

Ho scritto in questo sito la mia storia perché speravo di avere dei vostri spunti di riflessione seri e non critiche gratuite, se è questo lo spirito superficiale con cui affrontate la mia sofferenza astenete i dal dare ulteriori risposte.
grazie


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che i maschi come lui sono -malgrado tutto e malgrado io non voglia crederci-la conferma di tutto quello che pubblicano gli psicologi negli ultimi anni sull'argomento maschio ( e ce ne vuole che io approvi gli psicologi )
> 
> che persa la supremazia sessuale su una donna si riducono a merde squagliate, disposti ad affossare la dignità usando ( perchè sì, la parola giusta è usare) persino i figli pur di prevalere su questioni di una banalità impressionante





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, un altro scienziato sveglione
> 
> :bleah::bleah::bleah:
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...


mi ricorda un film con Giannini. Ma... una domandina... ma è necessario fare dei figli quando si dubita del rapporto di coppia? Mica sono graffette, da usare per tenere assieme i pezzi.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato un po' prima di diglielo ma poi glielo ho detto senza tralasciare il fatto che siamo stati anche nel loro letto ... e che era disposta a lasciarlo per me se solo avessi voluto. Pensa che situazione avrei avuto la possibilità di stare con sua figlia più di quanto ci sarebbe stato lui ... se si fossero separati per causa mia.



ok. quindi state "ripartendo" alla pari diciamo.
Anzi no. Tu l'hai fatto per vendetta, quindi ci hai messo il "dolo informato".

Nel tuo caso la vendetta consumata sta consumando te.
Invece di averti dato quella "serenità" da dire, ok l'ho fatta pagare a quella stronza...ti sta rendendo più affamato, più voglioso di farle male.

Ma perchè?
Prova a pensarci.
Dimmi cosa vorresti da lei.
Come vorresti che si comportasse, cosa dicesse.

Non tirare fuori il fatto che lei ha tradito e ora bla bla perchè ti giuro mi parte un embolo che ti mostrizzo.
E stamattina sono pace e amore


:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> perché lui come si è comportato con la mia?



Esattamente come lei gli ha permesso di comportarsi
La differenza è che tua moglie può aver perso la testa per quest'uomo e lui per lei
Tu sei uscito di casa con l'idea di scoparti una donna in quanto moglie di lui. Non perchè ti piacesse, semplicemente usandola per far star male un altro
E' un comportamente inqualificabile, per me. E poi torni dalla tua compagnia e ci fai dei figli?
:bleah:


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esattamente come lei gli ha permesso di comportarsi
> La differenza è che tua moglie può aver perso la testa per quest'uomo e lui per lei
> Tu sei uscito di casa con l'idea di scoparti una donna in quanto moglie di lui. Non perchè ti piacesse, semplicemente usandola per far star male un altro
> E' un comportamente inqualificabile, per me. E poi torni dalla tua compagnia e ci fai dei figli?
> :bleah:


:blu:


----------



## pablo66 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che il tradimento per vendetta sia un'emerita minchiata...e fare figli per cercare di "sistemare" un rapporto una cazzata colossale



I figli sono arrivati per amore, x' se sono con lei e cerco di superare quello che è stato, è solo per i profondi sentimenti che nutro per lei. Ci sono delle emozioni che sono indescrivibili a parole e quando noi stiamo bene è stupendo...

Ma quando penso a quello che è successo ...


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> I figli sono arrivati per amore, x' se sono con lei e cerco di superare quello che è stato, è solo per i profondi sentimenti che nutro per lei. Ci sono delle emozioni che sono indescrivibili a parole e quando noi stiamo bene è stupendo...
> 
> Ma quando penso a quello che è successo ...


forse prima dovevi superare quello che è stato e poi eventualmente fare dei figli... perchè se le cose non si sistemano chi ci rimette sono solo loro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato un po' prima di diglielo ma poi glielo ho detto senza tralasciare il fatto che siamo stati anche nel loro letto ... e che era disposta a lasciarlo per me se solo avessi voluto. Pensa *che situazione avrei avuto la possibilità di stare con sua figlia più di quanto ci sarebbe stato lui *... se si fossero separati per causa mia.


eh? e quindi?


----------



## pablo66 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:


Io sono uscito di casa per chiudere la mia storia poi è arrivata l'opportunità di conoscere sua moglie e quindi ...


----------



## pablo66 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok. quindi state "ripartendo" alla pari diciamo.
> Anzi no. Tu l'hai fatto per vendetta, quindi ci hai messo il "dolo informato".
> 
> Nel tuo caso la vendetta consumata sta consumando te.
> ...



no non voglio farle del male voglio solo riuscire fidarmi e vivere serenamente la mia famiglia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> perché lui come si è comportato *con la mia*?


ma la tua cosa??? Stai con una donna che ha l'encefalogramma concavo o hai il minimo dubbio che abbia libero arbitrio?


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Io sono uscito di casa per chiudere la mia storia poi è arrivata l'opportunità di conoscere sua moglie e quindi ...


forse te la sei andata a cercare questa opportunità... e comunque.. ripeto io lo trovo un comportamento meschino..

il mio ex compagno mi ha tradita più volte ma non ho mai pensato nemmeno mininamente di rendergli pan per focaccia nè tanto meno di prendermi gioco di qualcun altro solo per vendetta...


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Io sono uscito di casa per chiudere la mia storia poi è arrivata l'opportunità di conoscere sua moglie e quindi ...


Ma la lei di lui, un po' ti piaceva?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Io sono uscito di casa per chiudere la mia storia poi è arrivata l'opportunità di conoscere sua moglie e quindi ...


L'opportunità?
Hai fatto in modo che andasse così. E' un tantino diverso


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma la tua cosa??? Stai con una donna che ha l'encefalogramma concavo o hai il minimo dubbio che abbia libero arbitrio?


Quoto:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma la lei di lui, un po' ti piaceva?


Io quasi quasi spererei di no.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> I figli sono arrivati per amore, x' se sono con lei e cerco di superare quello che è stato, è solo per i profondi sentimenti che nutro per lei. Ci sono delle emozioni che sono indescrivibili a parole e quando noi stiamo bene è stupendo...
> 
> Ma quando penso a quello che è successo ...



forse sto sbagliando tutto e quello che "provo" leggendoti è una grande minchiata però.

Stai scrivendo delle cose molto dure, che altri utenti ti stanno facendo notare e in effetti anche io leggendo un pò di fastidio l'ho provato ma poi ho cominciato a leggere oltre.
Tu sembri tradito da pochi giorni, quando hai solo la merda al cervello e vuoi  bombizzare il mondo.
Sei fermo, cristallizzato a quel momento e covi una rabbia ed un odio che davvero sono inquietanti.
Io non so che tipo di persona sei nella realtà, magari sei veramente uno stronzo cinico come appari qui, e tratti male pure gli animali, ma non ti vedo così.
proprio per quello che scrivi. per quello che hai fatto.
Ti è partito l'embolo e non riesci a recuperarlo.
Sono anche sicura che hai fatto altri figli perchè in quel momento credevi davvero di andare oltre. Quante volte nella vita si pensa duna cosa, si è convinti di riuscire, fino all' ultima cellula e poi scopri che no. Non ce la fai. Ed è peggio rendersene conto perchè si sente un fallimento doppio.

Continui ad alimentare rabbia su rabbia,  e quando è così la parte oscura di ognuno di noi esce.
Mettici anche che sei uomo e quindi in questioni di corna assolutamente microcefalo, ecco che la parte oscura è peggio.

Dimmi un pò. Sei davvero uno stronzo?
Tratti male gli animali?
passi davanti alle donne incinte alla cassa del super?
Fai finta di aiutare i vecchietti a fare la spesa e poi gli cacci nel carrello di tutto e di più e  quando arrivano alla cassa t dilegui mentre la vecchietta imbarazzata tenta di spiegare che 45 pacchi di preservativi stimolanti proprio non sa come siano arrivati nel carrello e...


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> no non voglio farle del male voglio solo riuscire fidarmi e vivere serenamente la mia famiglia.



non vuoi farle del male ma lo fai.
Sei grande, puoi razionalizzare. O cominciare a farlo.
E per farlo devi avere la visione di cosa sei.
Ovvero uno che fa del male alla propria famiglia.
Alla donna che ama. Ai suoi figli. E anche a se stesso.

Ricominciamo.
Perchè  stai facendo tutto male gratuitamente?
Ti fa sentire meglio?
perchè permetti alla parte microcefala tua di prendere il sopravvento?

Sei microcefalo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quasi quasi spererei di no.


Ma sarebbe mooolto più interessante se la risposta fosse affermativa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe mooolto più interessante se la risposta fosse affermativa...


ma una negativa sarebbe estremamente più ironica. E l'ironia porta equilibrio al cosmo. Il top sarebbe una donna bellissima con abitudini sessuali terrificanti per lui. Ah. Che sollievo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse sto sbagliando tutto e quello che "provo" leggendoti è una grande minchiata però.
> 
> *Stai scrivendo delle cose molto dure, che altri utenti ti stanno facendo notare e in effetti anche io leggendo un pò di fastidio l'ho provato ma poi ho cominciato a leggere oltre.*
> Tu sembri tradito da pochi giorni, *quando hai solo la merda al cervello e vuoi  bombizzare il mondo.*
> ...



ma magari tebe, magari

il punto è che *si è andati oltre nella lettura* e proprio per questo mi permetto l'intervento
perchè se si capisce che uno è preso dalla rabbia della scoperta di un tradimento il rancore e la voglia di distruggere a botta calda ci stanno tutte

ma da questo racconto emergono figli lasciati in secondo piano per vendetta, volontà di interferire nella vita di un'altra famiglia
e la cosa che mette in luce come un trofeo qual è? eh? che hanno trombato nel letto dell'altro
pensa te che maturità, che amore per la moglie fedifraga che  si vuole perdonare, che profondità di analisi e di sentimento, che consapevolezza


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma una negativa sarebbe estremamente più ironica. E l'ironia porta equilibrio al cosmo. Il top sarebbe una donna bellissima con abitudini sessuali terrificanti per lui. Ah. Che sollievo.


Mannò, la causa prima del moto perpetuo è l'indecisione: se fosse qundi in bilico fra l'amore per due donne, dovrebbe tagliuzzarle e, novello Frankenstein, combinarne i pezzi preferiti per comporne una perfettissima e coi bulloni sul collo!
L'apogeo del romanticismo che unisce il tormento e l'estasi così come eros e thanatos...
Un po' come affermava Poe quando teorizzava il massimo del sublime nell'incarnazione di una bella donna morta...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Senza togliere nulla a quella moglie che lo ha tradito e che quindi a priori ha sbagliato, vorrei tramite quello che abbiamo scritto al nostro nuovo utentolo, far capire qualcosa.

Ma se quello che ne viene fuori dalla descrizione tua, fosse nella realtà quel qualcosa che tua moglie in minima parte ha percepito della tua persona, minchia le toglierei quella colpa che inizialmente do a qualsiasi traditore.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma magari tebe, magari
> 
> il punto è che *si è andati oltre nella lettura* e proprio per questo mi permetto l'intervento
> perchè se si capisce che uno è preso dalla rabbia della scoperta di un tradimento il rancore e la voglia di distruggere a botta calda ci stanno tutte
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma magari tebe, magari
> 
> il punto è che *si è andati oltre nella lettura* e proprio per questo mi permetto l'intervento
> perchè se si capisce che uno è preso dalla rabbia della scoperta di un tradimento il rancore e la voglia di distruggere a botta calda ci stanno tutte
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mannò, la causa prima del moto perpetuo è l'indecisione: se fosse qundi in bilico fra l'amore per due donne, dovrebbe tagliuzzarle e, novello Frankenstein, combinarne i pezzi preferiti per comporne una perfettissima e coi bulloni sul collo!
> L'apogeo del romanticismo che unisce il tormento e l'estasi *così come eros e thanatos*...
> Un po' come affermava Poe quando teorizzava il massimo del sublime nell'incarnazione di una bella donna morta...


nello specifico a me vengono in mente phobos e deimos, purtroppo.


----------



## viola di mare (25 Febbraio 2013)

boh... a me sembra così strano...
è proprio vero che al peggio non c'è mai fine e se tu scrivi non puoi pretendere che gli altri non si facciano un opinione su te e la tua storia, e te lo dicano.
ma avere dei bimbi nuovi in una situazione già precaria dalla gravidanza del primo figlio ti sembra una cosa normale?
e che fare un figlio è una specie di scacciapensiero???
sei indeciso adesso, dopo che per un pò avete fatto la famiglia felice, se andartene o restare?
adesso? dopo che ti sei scopato la moglie del tuo rivale, che hai messo in mezzo ad una storia e che magari lei c'ha pure creduto???
voi, tutti e 4 siete uguali!!!
la tenerezza è per quelle creature e basta...
senza parole.
ah! non ti lamentare che non abbiamo capito la tua sofferenza, me sa che te non hai capito la sofferenza di chi scrive qui!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nello specifico a me vengono in mente phobos e deimos, purtroppo.


Preferisco pensare che tu ti stia riferendo alle lune di Marte piuttosto che ai fratellini paura & terrore...

Soprattutto perchè certe cose qui si vedono solo col cannocchiale e, anche fosse una rappresentazione veritiera, nulla appare di spaventevole nel soggetto in questione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Preferisco pensare che tu ti stia riferendo alle lune di Marte piuttosto che ai fratellini paura & terrore...
> 
> Soprattutto perchè certe cose qui si vedono solo col cannocchiale e, anche fosse una rappresentazione veritiera, nulla appare di spaventevole nel soggetto in questione...


a me il vuoto fa paura.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me il vuoto fa paura.


Tanto Dio non gioca a dadi!


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma magari tebe, magari
> 
> il punto è che *si è andati oltre nella lettura* e proprio per questo mi permetto l'intervento
> perchè se si capisce che uno è preso dalla rabbia della scoperta di un tradimento il rancore e la voglia di distruggere a botta calda ci stanno tutte
> ...



quello che scrivi è giusto, ma pablo ha scritto qualcosa come sette post? 10?
Ed è sotto ancora da questo tradimento, un pò come Daniele.

Mi spiace. Vist i pochissimi elementi che ha scritto, e ha scritto solo il peggio di uno che sta come i matti, io non mi sento di dare un giudizio così  lapidario su di lui. Ripeto. Lo vedo sottissimo.

Non credo proprio che il pablo che scrive qui sia lui in tutta la sua vita.
Non da 10 post almeno.

Posso sempre sbagliarmi e magari oggi sono più empatica del solito e lui è davvero una merda umana come appare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Conte, la tua idea dell'amore sta alla morale comune, come Toulouse-Lautrec sta ad Andrea del Sarto.
> Mentre tutti gli altri stanno ancora dipingendo mammuth dentro alle loro caverne...


ma Rabarbaro, non starai mica dando del cavernicolo, seppur in confronto, ad Andreuccio???? Ennò, eh... :incazzato:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma Rabarbaro, non starai mica dando del cavernicolo, seppur in confronto, ad Andreuccio???? Ennò, eh... :incazzato:


Ma assolutamente!

Dico piuttosto che la morale comune è di gran lunga più evoluta di quanto effettivamente esplicano quasi tutti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente!
> 
> Dico piuttosto che la morale comune è di gran lunga più evoluta di quanto effettivamente esplicano quasi tutti...


massì, avevo capito. Ma io difendo Andreino da qualsiasi ombra di vituperio a prescindere 

ah, amo anche Henri, ma Andreuccio di più e soprattutto quando mi si tocca l'ambito mordo


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente!
> 
> Dico piuttosto che la morale comune è di gran lunga più evoluta di quanto effettivamente esplicano quasi tutti...



Posso scrivere una risposta alla tua in maniera tale da scatenare una polemica ? :carneval:


----------



## tommy (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, un altro scienziato sveglione
> 
> :bleah::bleah::bleah:
> 
> ...


chiara era solo un  odo di esprimere la mia insoddisfazione. Lei sa bene malgrado i sentimenti che prova, che non avrà nulla da quest'uomo. E'impegnato e vuole sua moglie. 
Con il mio commento intendo dire che sbatterà senz'altro la testa al muro, ma per sapere che fa male non c'è bisogno di sbatterla, occorre solo fidarsi. Io da parte mia nella mia vita l'ho sbattuta molte volte per altri aspetti e fa male, soprattutto quando gli interessi sono molteplici e non ci si rende conto di quello che si ha sotto gli occhi solo fin quando non lo si è perso.
Perdonami ma come sai alterno fasi di puro sconforto ad altre di rabbia e rancore, altre di amore idilliaco "soprasssedente" ogni cosa.
Non vedo nulla di male dire che si aspetta il momento in cui la persona si renda conto del proprio errore.
Forse nessuno di noi quando è stato tradito ha desiderato dire "te l'avevo detto"?
E'proprio questo il punto. Io adesso non mi sento di vendicarmi benchè lo pensi, ma siccome penso anche ai danni che posso fare con questa azione, fin adesso mi limito ad aspettare quel momento.
Per me comunque è normale pensare e desiderare che il rapporto tra i due amanti finisca, perchè oltre che rivogliamo indietro la persona che era prima del tradimento, vorremo anche qualcuno che pagasse per il nostro dolore.
Quando invece lo paghiamo solo noi.

riguardo alla frase precedente " rivogliamo indietro la persona che era prima del tradimento" è normale pensarlo. Non abbiamo aspettato il tradimento della persona amata per volerla mandare a quel paese, anzi ci sentivamo amati e magari non pensavamo nel modo piu assoluto di essere stati traditi. Il nostro primo pensiero è stato quello di riavere la persona che era PRIMA del tradimento.. e ancora alcuni di noi la vorrebbero ancora. Altri sono disposti a perdonare e ricominciare, altri come me che ancora non riescono ad abbandonare l'idea di una riappacificazione. Perchè non sempre è il tradito che lascia, a volte è anche il traditore e deve solo adeguarsi all'evolversi degli eventi. 

Io non ho avuto scelta: posso
1) accettare che mi abbia lasciato e rifarmi una vita
2) sperare chissà in cosa.

altre volte invece:
3) accettare il tradimento e decidere se a)perdonare e ricominciare b) lasciare.

il punto 3 differisce dagli altri solo perchè è facoltà-responsabilità nostra decidere il da farsi. Siamo noi gli artefici del destino.
Ma con i punti precedenti è ovvio che covi vendetta e altro, non hai avuto il tempo di metabolizzare il tradimento, non sei tu che decidi se continuare o meno, sei stato messo di fronte al fatto compiuto e non hai scelte, puoi solo adeguarti.

Poi bisogna distinguere anche lo scopo per cui uno si vendica. O ferire l'altro ma in questo caso forse non frega piu di ricostruire oppure semplicemente far rendere conto alla persona come ci si sente dopo che è successo.

In ogni caso, vendicarsi è sbagliato in nome dell'amore che ancora proviamo, ma può dare soddisfazione.


----------



## pablo66 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse sto sbagliando tutto e quello che "provo" leggendoti è una grande minchiata però.
> 
> Stai scrivendo delle cose molto dure, che altri utenti ti stanno facendo notare e in effetti anche io leggendo un pò di fastidio l'ho provato ma poi ho cominciato a leggere oltre.
> Tu sembri tradito da pochi giorni, quando hai solo la merda al cervello e vuoi  bombizzare il mondo.
> ...


No! Ho fatto tutto per il desiderio di andare oltre, è molto più facile distruggere tutto ma non è quello che voglio.

perchè noi uomini siamo così microcefali nei confronti del tradimento? Perché facciamo così fatica a riprendere fiducia?

mi farebbe piacere proseguire in privato questa corrispondenza sei l'unica, e te ne ringrazio, che ha colto il senso del mio sfogo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> massì, avevo capito. Ma io difendo Andreino da qualsiasi ombra di vituperio a prescindere
> 
> ah, amo anche Henri, ma Andreuccio di più e soprattutto quando mi si tocca l'ambito mordo


Voleva essere un paragone innocente...

La prossima volta citerò Kokoschka e Lippo Lippi, ok?



Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso scrivere una risposta alla tua in maniera tale da scatenare una polemica ? :carneval:


Puoi?
Devi!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> chiara era solo un  odo di esprimere la mia insoddisfazione. Lei sa bene malgrado i sentimenti che prova, che non avrà nulla da quest'uomo. E'impegnato e vuole sua moglie.
> Con il mio commento intendo dire che sbatterà senz'altro la testa al muro, ma per sapere che fa male non c'è bisogno di sbatterla, occorre solo fidarsi. Io da parte mia nella mia vita l'ho sbattuta molte volte per altri aspetti e fa male, soprattutto quando gli interessi sono molteplici e non ci si rende conto di quello che si ha sotto gli occhi solo fin quando non lo si è perso.
> Perdonami ma come sai alterno fasi di puro sconforto ad altre di rabbia e rancore, altre di amore idilliaco "soprasssedente" ogni cosa.
> Non vedo nulla di male dire che si aspetta il momento in cui la persona si renda conto del proprio errore.
> ...


Perdonami, e perdonami se quello che ti scriverò potrà farti male, ma porca paletta come non scriverti quello che penso!

Ma tu tommy che nemmeno sai chi sei tu! cosa vuoi saperne di un'altra persona? cosa ne sai se a lei sta bene stare con il tizio sposato, se se la gode se cerca questo se cerca altro. 

In un rapporto dove uno dei due ha detto no, l'altro deve sparire! e che sparisca con un po di dignità ed amor proprio. 
Ma porca paletta!! quando in una coppia un rapporto non va, si cercano le motivazioni di ciò, e se non le trovi prendi atto di tutto e cerchi di andare avanti, ma sempre con rispetto di se stessi però, lasciando in pace se stessi e gli altri anche. 

Una un'uomo tradito che nonostante tutto "crede" di amare sua moglie, vuole e deve sapere se questa moglie ama l'altro, e se lo ama, il marito ne prendo atto e va via facendosene una ragione.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Voleva essere un paragone innocente...
> 
> La prossima volta citerò Kokoschka e Lippo Lippi, ok?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente!
> 
> Dico piuttosto che la morale comune è di gran lunga più evoluta di quanto effettivamente esplicano quasi tutti...



Quello che hai scritto dimostra quanta falsità viene fuori da righe e 3D che sembrano dire altro. Non è diretto a te Rabarbaro, ma sapendo a priori che avresti capito, ho preferito specificare per chi magari fa finta o non vuole capire. 


Eh già è bello leggere. E' bello molto bello.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Voleva essere un paragone innocente...
> 
> La prossima volta citerò Kokoschka e Lippo Lippi, ok?
> 
> ...


ma pure il mio fraticello mi vuoi toccare? Ma uffa!!!!!! Ok, bsta che lasci fuori dai tuoi sordidi magheggi il figlio, che sto scrivendo su certi suoi affreschi or ora 

ma la sposa nel vento è magnifica, l'ho rivista da poco! Visto che ci sei, lanciati pure in Schiele


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Conte, la tua idea dell'amore sta alla morale comune, come Toulouse-Lautrec sta ad Andrea del Sarto.
> Mentre tutti gli altri stanno ancora dipingendo mammuth dentro alle loro caverne...


Ma stamane ho avuto lei la visione su questo caso...

Ed ecco i due scenari possibili.

Lui va da lei e denuncia il fatto: tuo marito ciula con mia moglie.
Ma lei risponde: Come osi insinuare questa cosa eh? Io amo mio marito, lo conosco, non farebbe mai una cosa del genere!!!!!! ( magari dentro di sè dice, eh certoooo...non lo farebbe mai perchè non può, non gli tira più da secoli).

Scenario secondo:
Lui va da lei e denucia il fatto: tuo marito ciula con mia moglie.
E lei risponde sospirando, ah povero caro, anche con la tua....?
E novella leporella intona il peana
Il catalogo delle mogli è questo
che ciulò il marito mio

e danzarellando tira fuori dall'armadio un cesto
dove ci stanno delle lumachine in ceramica con tanto di etichetta...

E fa a sto pover uomo
Come ha detto che si chiama sua moglie?
Eliana?

Ah si aggiungiamo una nuova lumachina...
prende il post it...e scrive Eliana...

Poi tutta comprensiva e femminile fa...
Suvvia guardi, non è nè il primo nè l'ultimo che mio marito fa becco...
Del resto mio marito, lo conosco, lo farebbe sempre
perchè egli è un Lothar...e lei mio caro ha sposato Eliana la fagiana!


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto dimostra quanta falsità viene fuori da righe e 3D che sembrano dire altro. Non è diretto a te Rabarbaro, ma sapendo a priori che avresti capito, ho preferito specificare per chi magari fa finta o non vuole capire.
> 
> 
> Eh già è bello leggere. E' bello molto bello.


Simpatico Claudio, sai, io ho un ego abbastanza grande da non lasciare spazio nè a manie di protagonismo nè a certe superflue permalosità, con me si va quindi relativamente tranquilli...

Avrai notato, ne sono certo, che l'utente scafato, quando scrive, lancia spesso qualche altro messaggio mirato fra le righe, mentre l'utente ottuso ne sbrodola a dozzine, inconsapevolmente.
Di contro, il lettore attento in certi post coglie bene ciò che l'autore voleva significare, mentre il lettore capace coglie anche molto altro, non voluto e doppiamente significativo.

Buon divertimento!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Certo e, visto che c'è, che faccia un figlio pure con lei.
> 
> Minchia Spider, proprio non ce la fai. Ma fattela pure tu na scopata vendicativa di sto genere, così finalmente pareggi i conti e magari dopo tutti questi anni è la volta buona che cambi prospettiva.


Spider sa
che la scopata vendicativa
non servirebbe a nulla....

Nulla può servire
contro il malessere interiore che lo attanaglia...

Ma intanto lui tesse paziente la tela
e se una è mosca
resta irretita...


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma pure il mio fraticello mi vuoi toccare? Ma uffa!!!!!! Ok, bsta che lasci fuori dai tuoi sordidi magheggi il figlio, che* sto scrivendo su certi suoi affreschi or ora*
> 
> ma la sposa nel vento è magnifica, l'ho rivista da poco! Visto che ci sei, lanciati pure in Schiele



Questo si chiama vandalismo!

Neppure i lanzichenecchi durante il sacco di Roma lo dichiaravano con tanta noncuranza!

Aborro!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Non credevo che scendere al livello del traditore servisse a riconquistare l'onore!!


Fidati serve!
Infatti sono i traditori a dire che non serve
Perchè hanno una fifa boia di ricevere la pariglia.

La moglie di Kid
Docet.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Simpatico Claudio, sai, io ho un ego abbastanza grande da non lasciare spazio nè a manie di protagonismo nè a certe superflue permalosità, con me si va quindi relativamente tranquilli...
> 
> Avrai notato, ne sono certo, che l'utente scafato, quando scrive, lancia spesso qualche altro messaggio mirato fra le righe, mentre l'utente ottuso ne sbrodola a dozzine, inconsapevolmente.
> Di contro, il lettore attento in certi post coglie bene ciò che l'autore voleva significare, mentre il lettore capace coglie anche molto altro, non voluto e doppiamente significativo.
> ...



 Sto imparando molto credimi. E' difficile però prendere spunti da ciò che mi sembra giusto ed attuarlo, anche perchè modificare il proprio carattere è molto difficile, e più difficile ancora e aumentare ancor di più l'ego. 

Probabilmente si hanno dei passaggi, passaggi che spero di conoscere. 

E poi sarebbe giusto? uhm, boh!


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma stamane ho avuto lei la visione su questo caso...
> 
> Ed ecco i due scenari possibili.
> 
> ...



Ma dal Don Giovanni alla Clemenza di Tito, la musica cambia parecchio, e pure il librettista direi...
Se la mogliettina è incaprettata nell'arcadia di metastasio o se si spreta per libertineggiare come il da ponte, solo i postumi lo potranno dire...
Ed i postumi fanno male!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Io sono uscito di casa per chiudere la mia storia poi è arrivata l'opportunità di conoscere sua moglie e quindi ...


Poi sua moglie c'è stata no?
Eccome c'è stata
una volta che ha scoperto di essere tradita no?

Vero?

Visto?

ANche lei aveva le sue buone ragioni per sistemare la faccendina no?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> no non voglio farle del male voglio solo riuscire fidarmi e vivere serenamente la mia famiglia.


Semplice.
Fidati di tua moglie consapevolmente.
Fidati sulla fiducia che lei è una traditrice.
Se imparerai a vederla e ad accettarla sotto questa luce sei a posto.
No?

Ah tu vuoi farla tornare fedele?

Its impossible.

Ma nulla ti vieta di crederci.

Se fai come Simone
non puoi certo sbagliar

e non farti fregare
dalle storiette in croce
delle traditrici ok?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto imparando molto credimi. E' difficile però prendere spunti da ciò che mi sembra giusto ed attuarlo, anche perchè modificare il proprio carattere è molto difficile, e più difficile ancora e aumentare ancor di più l'ego.
> 
> Probabilmente si hanno dei passaggi, passaggi che spero di conoscere.
> 
> E poi sarebbe giusto? uhm, boh!


Non ha molto senso che l'ego cresca solo per fare a gara con chi ce l'ha più grosso, sarebbe come pompare estrogeni in un vitellino per poi farlo partecipare alle gare d'aratura...
Per quanto riguarda il carattere, beh, quello è solo la somma delle abitudini...
Non vale proprio la pena di sforzarsi a cambiarlo completamente, basta affinarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente!
> 
> Dico piuttosto che la morale comune è di gran lunga più evoluta di quanto effettivamente esplicano quasi tutti...


La morale comune è sempre evoluta, guarda caso, quando riguarda altre persone, no?
La morale particolare
è sovente involuta

Perchè sai ad essere sinceri
solo le corna che noi portiamo
ci fanno male

quelle altrui
sono di poca e magra consolazion no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questo si chiama vandalismo!
> 
> Neppure i lanzichenecchi durante il sacco di Roma lo dichiaravano con tanta noncuranza!
> 
> Aborro!


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA  
A morte l'editore ( ci sta bene sempre)


----------



## lunaiena (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato un po' prima di diglielo ma poi glielo ho detto senza tralasciare il fatto che siamo stati anche nel loro letto ... e che era disposta a lasciarlo per me se solo avessi voluto. *Pensa che situazione avrei avuto la possibilità di stare con sua figlia più di quanto ci sarebbe stato lui *... se si fossero separati per causa mia.



non sono sicura di aver capito questa frase?


----------



## Spider (25 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esattamente come lei gli ha permesso di comportarsi
> La differenza è che tua moglie può aver perso la testa per quest'uomo e lui per lei
> Tu sei uscito di casa con l'idea di scoparti una donna in quanto moglie di lui. Non perchè ti piacesse, semplicemente usandola per far star male un altro
> E' un comportamente inqualificabile, per me. E poi torni dalla tua compagnia e ci fai dei figli?
> :bleah:


non capite il valore allora che date al tradimento.

cosa è stato il tradimento della moglie?
passione, vita, desiderio?
o opportunisticamente una "bella scopata", 
visto che vuole stare con lui?

che valore ha dato lei alle sue di azioni, 
che valore dovrebbe adesso darne lui.


perchè è "inqualificabile" quello che lui ha fatto se 
trovate "qualificabile " quello che ha fatto lei?
lui ha usato la "razionalità" lei "'istinto".
non cambia.

se io ho voglia di cagare cerco prima un bagno, 
mica la faccio sul marciapiede, dicendo poi "..ma che modi".


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Conte, la tua idea dell'amore sta alla morale comune, *come Toulouse-Lautrec sta ad Andrea del Sarto.
> *Mentre tutti gli altri stanno ancora dipingendo mammuth dentro alle loro caverne...


nei soggetti ritratti soprattutto


----------



## Spider (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nei soggetti ritratti soprattutto


mignotte* VS *madonne.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mignotte* VS *madonne.


esatto.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto imparando molto credimi. E' difficile però prendere spunti da ciò che mi sembra giusto ed attuarlo, anche perchè modificare il proprio carattere è molto difficile, e più difficile ancora e aumentare ancor di più l'ego.
> 
> Probabilmente si hanno dei passaggi, passaggi che spero di conoscere.
> 
> E poi sarebbe giusto? uhm, boh!


Credo che mettere in atto soluzioni altrui, seppur valide, sia impraticabile se fatto per semplice emulazione. E poi sarebbe da pazzi.

Modificare il proprio carattere a volte è impossibile. Ma gli spunti non servono prettamente a questo, servono molto a tracciare i nostri limiti. Nonchè i pregi.

L'importante è imparare a conoscersi.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non capite il valore allora che date al tradimento.
> 
> cosa è stato il tradimento della moglie?
> passione, vita, desiderio?
> ...


Parlo per me ovviamente
Non posso pensare di uscire di casa pensando di andarmi a cercare qualcuno con cui scopare.
 Non ce la faccio.
Soprattutto non posso pensare di decidere che devo fare sesso con qualcuno che magari manco mi piace pur di far del male a un'altra persona. Svilisce me, la mia persona e mi schifa.
Non capisco il senso di usare il mio corpo per una vendetta, fa male più a me che all'altro.
Quindi se, come mi è successo, non sono in grado sdi resistere a una passione che forse non ho mai conosciuto, e cedo (brutto termine) e scelgo di fare sesso con quella persona sto assoluamente sbagliando nei confronti di mio marito ma sono mossa da qualcosa di più importante che il considerare una persona e me stesso un oggetto per vendicarsi.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me ovviamente
> Non posso pensare di uscire di casa pensando di andarmi a cercare qualcuno con cui scopare.
> Non ce la faccio.
> Soprattutto non posso pensare di decidere che devo fare sesso con qualcuno che magari manco mi piace pur di far del male a un'altra persona. Svilisce me, la mia persona e mi schifa.
> ...


vero...presa dalla rabbia dei primi istanti giorni, settimane, confesso che avrei anche io....ma poi mi sono detta: che male ha fatto il mio corpo per darlo così senza motivo se non quello di pareggiare i conti? sarebbe stata una costrizione, una cosa voluta per forza non certo da me, quindi...non dico che il tradimento che avviene per altri motivi sia giusto, ma così te la cerchi...beh poi ci sono tanti altri modi più innocenti per sfogare la propria rabbia, per placare in qualche modo quella sete di vendetta ( che comunque c'è e si fa sentire) , dove sta scritto che la moneta deve essere uguale??


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nei soggetti ritratti soprattutto


Gli avatar di Schiele ti hanno resa malpensante...

Per penitenza 4 avatar del Beato Angelico e 2 di Fra' Bartolomeo!


----------



## Spider (25 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me ovviamente
> Non posso pensare di uscire di casa pensando di andarmi a cercare qualcuno con cui scopare.
> Non ce la faccio.
> Soprattutto non posso pensare di decidere che devo fare sesso con qualcuno che magari manco mi piace pur di far del male a un'altra persona. Svilisce me, la mia persona e mi schifa.
> ...


al tradimento, al senso del tradimento, dovremmo dare un profondo significato,
 non è un caso infatti se 
da sempre, dai greci, dai romani un senso è sempre stato cercato.
Dal tradimento rinasco, dal tradimento muoio,
dal tardimento partorisco mostri, dal tradimento scopro nova vita.
è sempre comunque un cambiamento, non può essere diversamente.
Non puoi subire o fare un tradimento e non esserne coinvolto.
ti trasforma, ti cambia.
Resta di fatto che è un'azione. un gesto. 
puoi scegliere e se non hai potuto scegliere, per me neanche è tradimento.
ma
 se hai potuto scegliere:
sai quanto è sottile la linea*
 dell'essenziale e del superfluo.*


----------



## Spider (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gli avatar di Schiele ti hanno resa malpensante...
> 
> Per penitenza 4 avatar del Beato Angelico e 2 di Fra' Bartolomeo!


W le mignotte FOREVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> al tradimento, al senso del tradimento, dovremmo dare un profondo significato,
> non è un caso infatti se
> da sempre, dai greci, dai romani un senso è sempre stato cercato.
> Dal tradimento rinasco, dal tradimento muoio,
> ...


Se tradisci hai scelto. Nessuno non ha la possibilità di scegliere.
Sai che non riesco a collegare questo tuo intervento al mio?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tradisci hai scelto. Nessuno non ha la possibilità di scegliere.
> Sai che non riesco a collegare questo tuo intervento al mio?


perché sono due punti di vista molto diversi, lontani direi...non so spiegare meglio.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> W le mignotte FOREVER!!!!!!!!


Eppure è un mondo, quello delle prostitute, con un certo fascino romantico...

A tal proposito consiglio la visione del film "Il mondo di Suzie Wong": di una poesia e delicatezza straordinarie.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perché sono due punti di vista molto diversi, lontani direi...non so spiegare meglio.


Si ma proprio non capisco quello che voleva dire


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gli avatar di Schiele ti hanno resa malpensante...
> 
> Per penitenza 4 avatar del Beato Angelico e 2 di Fra' Bartolomeo!


non ti piace schiele?


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eppure è un mondo, quello delle prostitute, con un certo fascino romantico...
> 
> A tal proposito consiglio la visione del film "Il mondo di Suzie Wong": di una poesia e delicatezza straordinarie.


Oddio. Non lo so se un film possa essere pienamente esemplificativo.

Sarebbe più opportuna una full immersion. Ma non è il caso, in più non potrei parlare di cose che non conosco.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma proprio non capisco quello che voleva dire


beh, nn rispondeva a quel che avevi scritto, avvalorava la sua tesi sul tradimento. spero che un giorno i suoi occhi possano aprirsi di nuovo e riempirsi di tutte le cose belle che lo circondano.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

supecondivido.rabarbaro...se non fossi una capra ti vorrei come amico .lunghe conversazioni con armagnac e camino acceso.





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eppure è un mondo, quello delle prostitute, con un certo fascino romantico...
> 
> A tal proposito consiglio la visione del film "Il mondo di Suzie Wong": di una poesia e delicatezza straordinarie.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> W le mignotte FOREVER!!!!!!!!



facciamo delle magliette


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti piace schiele?


Non mi riferivo alla sua indubbia espressività, quanto piuttosto ai soggetti che prediligeva ritrarre...
Certo che appena s'è sposato ed ha messo la testa a posto ha deciso di lasciarci... peccato!





Minerva ha detto:


> supecondivido.rabarbaro...se non fossi una capra ti vorrei come amico .lunghe conversazioni con armagnac e camino acceso.


Ma io sono solo una capra...


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Oddio. Non lo so se un film possa essere pienamente esemplificativo.
> 
> Sarebbe più opportuna una full immersion. Ma non è il caso, in più non potrei parlare di cose che non conosco.


Non lo citavo perchè fosse un bignamino sull'argomento, semplicemente ricordo che la prima volta che lo vidi, per caso, mi lasciò una bellissima impressione.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo alla sua indubbia espressività, *quanto piuttosto ai soggetti che prediligeva ritrarre...
> *Certo che appena s'è sposato ed ha messo la testa a posto ha deciso di lasciarci... peccato!
> 
> 
> ...


c'est la vie


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non ha molto senso che l'ego cresca solo per fare a gara con chi ce l'ha più grosso, sarebbe come pompare estrogeni in un vitellino per poi farlo partecipare alle gare d'aratura...
> Per quanto riguarda il carattere, beh, quello è solo la somma delle abitudini...
> Non vale proprio la pena di sforzarsi a cambiarlo completamente, basta affinarlo.


In effetti....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quello che scrivi è giusto, ma pablo ha scritto qualcosa come sette post? 10?
> Ed è sotto ancora da questo tradimento, un pò come Daniele.
> 
> Mi spiace. Vist i pochissimi elementi che ha scritto, e ha scritto solo il peggio di uno che sta come i matti, io non mi sento di dare un giudizio così  lapidario su di lui. Ripeto. Lo vedo sottissimo.
> ...


quello che scrivi è giusto a sua volta
approfitto del tuo post per spiegare in generale cosa muove il mio sgomento nell'ascoltare o leggere storie come questa
essendo possibilista, sono la prima a provare pietà per quelli che _stanno sotto _come li definisci tu, e non sono certo qui per definire merda chicchessia

ma da adulti dobbiamo renderci conto che l'unica zona franca in queste contese tra adulti sono i figli

i figli non vanno toccati, soprattutto quando sono infanti
i figli dovrebbero con la sola loro presenza, arginare gli istinti più bassi e farci fermare-a un certo punto
non si può leggere di madri che si fanno sbattere dall'amante nel periodo in cui il loro figlio ha come unico scopo dell' esistenza aspettare il genitore
che poi questo succeda veramente, lo leggiamo in questa storia
e il padre, in questo caso, scoprendo una cosa così nefanda, non può arrogarsi il diritto di fare altrettanto

cioè: hai sottomano una microcefala che alterna l'allattamento alle scopate con l'amante ( mi fa ribrezzo solo a scriverlo) e tu pensi a lei?
e a distanza di anni ( perchè mi sembra di capire che sono passati anni) il tuo pensiero principale è ancora quello della violata esclusività sessuale?

il pensiero che uno di quei figli quei figli sia stato trascurato da neonato dovrebbe farti dimenticare all'istante qualsiasi altra cosa e metterti nella condizione di supportare qualsiasi mancanza di tua moglie, altro che pensare a conoscere e scopare la moglie di quell'altro

però mi rendo conto che io, pur nel possibilismo, ho dei limiti enormi

e magari in certi momenti, quando ti senti ferito e violato perchè la tua donna ha aperto le gambe a un altro è molto più importante trascurare i figli per ritrovare se stessi, non lo so


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Credo che mettere in atto soluzioni altrui, seppur valide, sia impraticabile se fatto per semplice emulazione. E poi sarebbe da pazzi.
> 
> Modificare il proprio carattere a volte è impossibile. Ma gli spunti non servono prettamente a questo, servono molto a tracciare i nostri limiti. Nonchè i pregi.
> 
> L'importante è imparare a conoscersi.



Hai ragione. E' che mi guardo molto in giro, sempre, e sempre sto a guardare, ammirare oppure disgustato mi volto, sta di fatto che guardo molto. E' una costante che ho sempre avuto, forse una maniera per osservarmi osservando. Non lo so, bah... forse è uno dei miei metri di valutazione personale, sbagliato forse, sta di fatto che spesso ammiro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> chiara era solo un  odo di esprimere la mia insoddisfazione. Lei sa bene malgrado i sentimenti che prova, che non avrà nulla da quest'uomo. E'impegnato e vuole sua moglie.
> Con il mio commento intendo dire che sbatterà senz'altro la testa al muro, ma per sapere che fa male non c'è bisogno di sbatterla, occorre solo fidarsi. Io da parte mia nella mia vita l'ho sbattuta molte volte per altri aspetti e fa male, soprattutto quando gli interessi sono molteplici e non ci si rende conto di quello che si ha sotto gli occhi solo fin quando non lo si è perso.
> Perdonami ma come sai alterno fasi di puro sconforto ad altre di rabbia e rancore, altre di amore idilliaco "soprasssedente" ogni cosa.
> Non vedo nulla di male dire che si aspetta il momento in cui la persona si renda conto del proprio errore.
> ...




infatti le reazioni a botta calda e la rabbia, ripeto, ci stanno tutte


mod. JB on
*ma puttana eva, non farmi incazzare *
mod. JB off

hai sotto gli occhi una storia raccontata ( quella di Pablo) che dimostra quanto la vendetta non serva a niente e
che non ti darà nessuna soddisfazione...più chiaro di così


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quello che scrivi è giusto a sua volta
> approfitto del tuo post per spiegare in generale cosa muove il mio sgomento nell'ascoltare o leggere storie come questa
> essendo possibilista, sono la prima a provare pietà per quelli che _stanno sotto _come li definisci tu, e non sono certo qui per definire merda chicchessia
> 
> ...


Saranno proprio delle sveltine.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti le reazioni a botta calda e la rabbia, ripeto, ci stanno tutte
> 
> 
> mod. JB on
> ...



Mi sembri Ultimo quando a ripetizione scrive sempre la stessa cosa, e dire che, basterebbe leggere solamente il 3D iniziale per spalancare la bocca e  cambiare pagina, e smetterla a dar adito ad altre domande o risposte. 


Modalità Matraini-Tebe on 
Il Divino 
Modalità Matraini-Tebe off


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...


penso sia meglio che continui a saltare questo thread perché la leggerezza con la quale si parla di figli mi sconvolge e indigna.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Piccola premessa: non credo ad una parola che hai scritto. Detto questo, rimane quello che ho pensato io ed ho scritto, quindi non te la prendere e continuiamo il 3D come se io non avessi scritto. Tutti quelli che ci credono o non ci credono, sono fatto loro.
> 
> E voglio dare comunque il mio contributo alla storia. Bene, dire che sono disgustato è dire nulla. Dire che le risposte lette mi stanno tutte bene, idem. Dire che, in una ipotetica tua storia vera, andare a sbattersi la testa al muro è come dire andiamoci a prendere un caffè, perchè tra colpi di scena reali e colpi di scena sempre reali  il tutto diventa normale no? sempre reale è! quindi che cambia?
> 
> *Se io mi imposto la vita su una strada dove pestare la merda, rientra nella normalità, che merda sia*.


vero





PS...sembra però il tizio al bar dei soliti idioti


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sembra?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vero...presa dalla rabbia dei primi istanti giorni, settimane, confesso che avrei anche io....ma poi mi sono detta: che male ha fatto il mio corpo per darlo così senza motivo se non quello di pareggiare i conti? sarebbe stata una costrizione, una cosa voluta per forza non certo da me, quindi...non dico che il tradimento che avviene per altri motivi sia giusto, ma così te la cerchi...beh poi ci sono tanti altri modi più innocenti per sfogare la propria rabbia, per placare in qualche modo quella sete di vendetta ( che comunque c'è e si fa sentire) , dove sta scritto che la moneta deve essere uguale??


Si ma scolta annuccia
dietro la donnina con cui ha ciulato tuo marito
non c'era un altro marito no?

E pensa se invece c'era un marito no?
E metti che tu piaccia molto a quel marito
e che il marito piaccia molto a te

e che entrambi abbiate questa scusante enorme
siamo stati traditi da quelle brave persone dei nostri partners...

Capisci che è facillimo finire in leto no?

E con somma soddisfazione di entrambe no?

Immagina che arrivi un bellissimo uomo 
a dirti, 
sono incazzato nero e sono qui per questo a parlare con lei, perchè ho scoperto che suo marito ha una relazione con mia moglie....

Capisci che mal comune
è mezzo gaudio...

Io mi presento a te
in una situazione particolare
no?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> al tradimento, al senso del tradimento, dovremmo dare un profondo significato,
> non è un caso infatti se
> da sempre, dai greci, dai romani un senso è sempre stato cercato.
> Dal tradimento rinasco, dal tradimento muoio,
> ...


Si ma mio caro
vi è una differenza abissale tra tradimento perpetrato ai danni di...
e un tradimento subito da...

Infatti cosa assistiamo?
A traditori che dicono
ah se io venissi tradito
non lo perdonerai mai...

però intanto loro trovano per sè
mille e più giustificazioni al loro operato.

E sono sempre pronti a salire
o sul pulpito del predicatore
o alla cattedra di tribunale...

Allora ok mi hai tradito
perchè io ti trascuravo...

Bon Spider...
Eccomi qua...
Ho rubato due mele per fame.
Ed eccomi davanti al tribunale.

E chiedo al signor giudice
che mi condannerà...

Lei ha mai patito la fame?
Lui fa no...

Ah quindi lei non si è mai trovato nella condizione di rubare pur di sfamarsi.

Sappia signor giudice
che se quelli come lei
avessero fatto la carità ai poveri

ci sarebbero meno ladri per fame.

Ora mi condanni.

E va così che magari dietro
ad un mi trascurava

ci stava solo un pover uomo
che si massacrava di lavoro 
dalla sera alla mattina
per permettere a sua moglie e ai suoi figli
certo benessere....

Oh ma certo
lui il lavoratore
non era capace di regalarle
le emozioni
del perdigiorno
sciupafemmine no?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso sia meglio che continui a saltare questo thread perché la leggerezza con la quale si parla di figli mi sconvolge e indigna.


Beh mia cara...
Tale sembra a te...no?

Magari io mi trovo con uno che ha messo al mondo dieci figli così alla cazzo di cane...no?
E mi indigno dicendogli ma con che leggerezza che hai messo al mondo dei figli 

Lui mi risponde
Ma pensa a te
che non hai avuto neppure le palle 
per dare un secondo figlio a tua moglie no?

Ora indignati pure.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Febbraio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eppure è un mondo, quello delle prostitute, con un certo fascino romantico...
> 
> "Il mondo di Suzie Wong": di una poesia e delicatezza straordinarie.


:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...


Ma e' una sceneggiatura post telenovelas ...? Posso nutrire dei dubbi su quanto racconti ?mi sembra tutto così artificioso il modo in cui racconti e lo svolgimento dei fatti. Se tutto fosse vero invece non comprendo di cosa ti lamenti : sei stato tradito ed hai tradito subito dopo per vendetta e con dolo.  In seguito tu è la tua compagna vi siete riavvicinati tanto da tornare a procreare e quindi annullando entrambi i torti fatti e subiti ed ora ti vengono i dubbi ???  Spero che i dubbi non portino altri i distacchi e conseguentemente altri figli sarebbe umiliante ... Boh ... Mi auguro sia una bufala


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>



già con queste eri stata chiarissima :risata:


----------



## pablo66 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma e' una sceneggiatura post telenovelas ...? Posso nutrire dei dubbi su quanto racconti ?mi sembra tutto così artificioso il modo in cui racconti e lo svolgimento dei fatti. Se tutto fosse vero invece non comprendo di cosa ti lamenti : sei stato tradito ed hai tradito subito dopo per vendetta e con dolo.  In seguito tu è la tua compagna vi siete riavvicinati tanto da tornare a procreare e quindi annullando entrambi i torti fatti e subiti ed ora ti vengono i dubbi ???  Spero che i dubbi non portino altri i distacchi e conseguentemente altri figli sarebbe umiliante ... Boh ... Mi auguro sia una bufala


Purtroppo è una triste storia vera.
Mi chiedi di cosa mi lamento??? Del fatto che faccio fatica a fidarmi, del fatto che quando mi guarda e mi sorride mi domando quanto è sincera visto che mi sorrideva anche quando si divideva tra me mio figlio e l'altro ...

Questo è il pensiero chi mi pervade ogni volta che la vedo sorridere e scherzare con altri uomini ...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> Purtroppo è una triste storia vera.
> Mi chiedi di cosa mi lamento??? Del fatto che faccio fatica a fidarmi, del fatto che quando mi guarda e mi sorride mi domando quanto è sincera visto che mi sorrideva anche quando si divideva tra me mio figlio e l'altro ...
> 
> Questo è il pensiero chi mi pervade ogni volta che la vedo sorridere e scherzare con altri uomini ...


E lei può fidarsi di te?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E lei può fidarsi di te?


Magari a Pablo 
l'unica altra donna
che gli interessava

era questa qui
in quanto moglie
dell'uomo con il quale

sua moglie
lo ha tradito.

E tutte le altre
non erano nè rilevanti
nè pertinenti

Insomma
guardiamoci dalla delusione
del tradito che era fedele

Voglio dire
io mi dico
con tutto quello che ho combinato io
nella mia magrissima esistenza
se mia moglie mi tradisse

sono costretto
a fare spallucce

perchè l'alternativa
è che lei mi metta con le spalle al muro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E io sono tenuto
a proteggere loro: le scheletre
che abitano felici 
nel mio armadio!


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2013)

*Mi*



pablo66 ha detto:


> Ciao, vi racconto la mia storia.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa, io e Sara aspettavamo un bimbo ma il rapporto faceva acqua da tutte le parti, e il suo arrivo non ha migliorato le cose. Non eravamo sposati ma la decisione di portare avanti la gravidanza è stata presa insieme...
> 
> ...


Mi ero perso questa perla,fra corna,ingroppate,donne gravide e molto laide,vendette anali , corunuti contenti,e figli a nastro.Se dipendesse da me vi manderei tutti in carcere e butterei la chiave.....!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari a Pablo
> l'unica altra donna
> che gli interessava
> 
> ...


Cazzo, ma devi sempre rispondere per gli altri?! Magari Pablo vuol rispondere o NON rispondere lui.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cazzo, ma devi sempre rispondere per gli altri?! Magari Pablo vuol rispondere o NON rispondere lui.


Non sempre
solo quando
ci sono cose 
pertinenti alla riflessione.

Allora la mia riflessione è questa.
Come mia moglie ha un ruolo unico nella mia vita
così lo sarebbe l'uomo con il quale mi tradisce,
così sua moglie ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sempre
> solo quando
> ci sono cose
> pertinenti alla riflessione.
> ...


Ovvero: ognuno sta dove sta? Si tradisce per restare dove si sta? Si hanno botte d'allegria (allegro è forse chi tradisce ma non chi viene tradito) per sopportare la prigionia di un matrimonio che si vuole mantenere perché è il modo più conveniente economicamente, socialmente e affettivamente di vivere con la garanzia del muto sostegno?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvero: ognuno sta dove sta? Si tradisce per restare dove si sta? Si hanno botte d'allegria (allegro è forse chi tradisce ma non chi viene tradito) per sopportare la prigionia di un matrimonio che si vuole mantenere perché è il modo più conveniente economicamente, socialmente e affettivamente di vivere con la garanzia del muto sostegno?


Il sostegno dici bene è sempre muto.
Sempre sottovalutato
Sempre mai valorizzato.

E ci si lamenta sempre
ti ho tradito perchè tu non sapevi fare abbastanza per me.

Tu non eri abbastanza.
Volevo di più
volevo di meglio.

E sto povero cristo 
ha dato in coscienza tutto quello che poteva dare.

MA 

Mai in tutta la mia vita
c'è stato un solo giorno

in cui io ho vissuto
il mio matrimonio come una galera

ma sempre come un incontro
e confronto
di due libertà.

E io e lei 
sappiamo che questa è stata
la molla che ci ha aiutato.

Nessuno dei due si è trovato a usare gli estremi rimedi
perchè non ci sono stati i mali estremi.

Ma solo mali relativi
per fortuna rimediabili.

Ma non capisco il tuo proiettare
rapporti in cui non vivi
e non ci sei dentro.

Ogni traditore sa
che non può certo pretendere
o chiedere fiducia al tradito.


----------



## Daniele (27 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendo atto
> È strano ormai riesci solo a farmi sorridere


Ma scusa, una donna che tradisce per tradire come la chiameresti? Io Troia senza alcun dubbio a riguardo e con me troppa gente la chiamerebbe così, quindi il dato di fatto è che se anche simpatica o con una parvenza di intelligenza, permane questo e non rivedo neppure di un passo la mia idea a riguardo. Potrò essere pacato, potrò consigliare varie cose, ma rimango nell'idea che chi tradisce deve essere punito dal tradito in modo esemplare, (la mia compagna ha ben noto che in caso di tradimento la sua macchina e quanto lei possiede finirebbe in fiamme senza che le dicessi nulla). Un atto che permane eticamente schifoso è da ripudiarea prescindere dal grado di schifo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma scusa, una donna che tradisce per tradire come la chiameresti? Io Troia senza alcun dubbio a riguardo e con me troppa gente la chiamerebbe così, quindi il dato di fatto è che se anche simpatica o con una parvenza di intelligenza, permane questo e non rivedo neppure di un passo la mia idea a riguardo. Potrò essere pacato, potrò consigliare varie cose, ma rimango nell'idea che chi tradisce deve essere punito dal tradito in modo esemplare, (la mia compagna ha ben noto che in caso di tradimento la sua macchina e quanto lei possiede finirebbe in fiamme senza che le dicessi nulla). Un atto che permane eticamente schifoso è da ripudiarea prescindere dal grado di schifo.


Però Daniele io penso che la peggior cosa per una moglie 
sia quella di sentirsi considerare na troia da suo marito.

Penso che non possa esistere una condanna e una punizione esemplare peggio di questa!
Confronto alla quale ogni altra azione o comportamento sarebbe a dir poco ridicola.

Invece ritengo che la peggior cosa per un marito sia arrivare a vergognarsi della propria moglie!


----------



## pablo66 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E lei può fidarsi di te?



e perchè non dovrebbe?

prima di scoprire il suo tradimento io mi fidavo ciecamente di lei!

la mia è stata una conseguenza della sua scorrettezza!


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> e perchè non dovrebbe?
> 
> prima di scoprire il suo tradimento io mi fidavo ciecamente di lei!
> 
> la mia è stata una conseguenza della sua scorrettezza!



ok e di conseguenza in conseguenza si arriva alla guerra dei roses con punte di attrazione pericolosa e magari una pennellata di non aprite quella fottuta porta.

Una carneficina in sostanza.
Io, da figlia, il film l'ho già visto, vuoi che ti racconti come andrà sicuramente a finire se non la mollate con sto giro di vendette?
Anzi. Se non la molli?


----------



## Pleasure (1 Marzo 2013)

pablo66 ha detto:


> e perchè non dovrebbe?
> 
> prima di scoprire il suo tradimento io mi fidavo ciecamente di lei!
> 
> la mia è stata una conseguenza della sua scorrettezza!



Io sono stata oggetto di un uomo che mi ha usata per vendicarsi con sua moglie per il suo tradimento.
Lui però l'ha sempre tradita e continua a farlo.
Lei è convinta invece che sia stato l'unico caso.. 

Comunque sia,
i rapporti così tra coniugi non so proprio che senso hanno.
Questo tradirsi a vicenda e poi anche le vendette di mezzo...
io proprio non capisco che senso ha stare insieme così...
mi dispiace per i figli..
certo che fare i figli in queste condizioni !?!?
quanti anni avete 15 ?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Io sono stata oggetto di un uomo che mi ha usata per vendicarsi con sua moglie per il suo tradimento.
> Lui però l'ha sempre tradita e continua a farlo.
> Lei è convinta invece che sia stato l'unico caso..
> 
> ...


Ok.
Ma il caso di pablo è diverso.
Tu nel tuo caso, non eri la moglie di uno che ha ciulato con sua moglie no?
Immagina la scena così.
Un uomo che viene a raccontarti che ha scoperto che TUO marito, ha una relazione con SUA moglie.

Capirai da te che la cornice è molto differente no?


----------



## Gian (2 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso sia meglio che continui a saltare questo thread perché la leggerezza con la quale si parla di figli mi sconvolge e indigna.


magari è tutta una balla ....


lo spero !
io mi sono perso il conto dei figlioli, non sono mai stato bravo in matematica.


----------



## Pleasure (4 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma il caso di pablo è diverso.
> Tu nel tuo caso, non eri la moglie di uno che ha ciulato con sua moglie no?
> Immagina la scena così.
> ...




Si, è diverso ma quello che voglio dire è che per me "oggetto" è stato tristissimo nel momento in cui ho capito di esser stata solo una pedina...
quando poi lui tral'altro aveva anche un'altra amante...amica di sua moglie sposata... ma con quella non poteva vendicarsi altrimenti sarebbe stato un casino totale.. .

Tutto per dire che nelle vendette, spesso ci vanno di mezzo anche persone che non c'entrano...
per risolvere cosa? alla fine il nostro amico qua è ancora nei suoi dubbi.

Tutti sti giri di tradimenti...ma che rapporto è?
non facevate prima a lasciarvi invece di fare dei figli?!?


----------

